# Galerie - auf Titanbikes in freier Wildbahn...



## nebeljäger (31. Oktober 2011)

Ob es diesen Thread braucht...keine Ahnung. Vielleicht versumpft er irgendwo im Webnirvana:

und wie es Fezza so treffend schrieb:



Fezza schrieb:


> Das Material ist sehr empfindlich, weshalb der Gebrauch nicht zu empfehlen ist.......
> 
> ....und ausserdem ist es kühl und teilweise nass und dreckig draussen...



ich mache hier einfach mal den Anfang: 










...und die Reihe, "aus der Sicht des Murmeltieres":


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (31. Oktober 2011)

YES!

der Thread lebt schon jetzt....


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## monsieurx (31. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> YES!
> 
> der Thread lebt schon jetzt....



Von mir aus könntest du den Thread auch alleine beleben, sehr schöne Bilder! Da wird man richtig angefixt.


----------



## nebeljäger (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke, das würde dann halt schnell mal richtig langweilig...

btw. die meisten meiner Bilder sind mit einem Iphone 4 aufgenommen....verzeiht die nicht gerade überragende Qualität..

da brauchst solche Shots wie Zingels


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Oktober 2011)

Edit: Sinn dieses Threads zunächst falsch verstanden ...


----------



## Nordpol (31. Oktober 2011)

zwar kein MTB, aber Titan in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


>



bilderdiebstahl 

und schon abonniert


----------



## shutupandride (31. Oktober 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...verzeiht die nicht gerade überragende Qualität...


beschissene fotoqualität? da kann ich mithalten!
moots im sommer



rewel im winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (31. Oktober 2011)

Rewel im Odenwald:


----------



## TiJoe (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread!

Ich liebe schmutzige Bikes...

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (31. Oktober 2011)

die titanen im nebel dürfen da auch nicht fehlen:




DSC02714 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC02718 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und dann über der nebelgrenze




DSC02732 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2011)

ich kann im moment auch nur archiv


----------



## oldman (1. November 2011)

manchmal muss man seine Karre auch mal tragen, wie hier beim König des Böhmerwaldes, es folgten darauf noch 2h mit nassen Füssen...


----------



## Don Trailo (1. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> manchmal muss man seine Karre auch mal tragen, wie hier beim König des Böhmerwaldes, es folgten darauf noch 2h mit nassen Füssen...


top
ist das das QUIRING ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (1. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> top
> ist das das QUIRING ?



yap


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2011)

Moin!

Hab leider auch nix neues, aber Extrema 2009 in Riva:




Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (1. November 2011)

nix neues, APRIL2011


----------



## singlestoph (1. November 2011)

mein crosser der jetzt bei versus rumsteht mit sei


----------



## versus (1. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> yap



sag ich doch


----------



## versus (1. November 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mein crosser der jetzt bei versus rumsteht



und manchmal sogar gefahren wird:




DSC01711 von ver.sus auf Flickr

der herr oldman sollte diese stelle kennen 

aus meiner reihe JESUS LOVES CYCLOCROSS 




DSC01715 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC01718 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC01870 von ver.sus auf Flickr

mehr zur serie im flickralbum...


----------



## singlestoph (1. November 2011)

das können die amis aber direkter






und gleich nebendran lag das hier und ein plattgedrückter PKW


----------



## Altitude (1. November 2011)

april 2011 - mim crosser am gardasee


----------



## nebeljäger (1. November 2011)

klasse! Da ist ja richtig was los in diesem Thread....

vom letzten Jahr:

die Churfirsten im Rahmendreieck:


----------



## versus (1. November 2011)

die bayern sind aber flexibler (aua...)




DSC01819 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. November 2011)

mein 07er teamti und ich - da war ich noch rank und schlank - muss im november 2007 gewesen sein...





und ein paar monate davor mim 93er teamti sisp in kühlsheim





und noch was aus dem jahr 2005 - mein spot und ich -> jetzt stoph's spot





und noch ein rennrad-foddo - mein merlin frühjahr 2010 in riccione - war auch ein schönes rad - leider hats der nachbesitzer getötet...


----------



## zyx (1. November 2011)

Juli 2011 - Allensbach / Bodensee


----------



## nebeljäger (1. November 2011)

heisses Maguralabel....


----------



## Jaypeare (1. November 2011)

Na dann war es ja doch richtig. Ich dachte, hier zählen nur Äktschnbilder mit Fahrer.

Unterwegs im Ardey oberhalb von Dortmund-Hohensyburg, Herdecke, Wetter/Ruhr:


----------



## kona86 (1. November 2011)

Leider sind aktuell nur der Flaschenhalter und paar Schrauben aus Ti... irgendwann wird es auch wieder einen Ti-Rahmen geben.


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2011)

Und noch einmal das DK im Dreck....


----------



## Soulbrotha (2. November 2011)

Eastern Woods Research Ti 29er (made by Lynkey) mit Blick ins Stubai.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2011)

von heute 





Ragley Ti


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2011)

jänner 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (3. November 2011)

Herbststimmung mit dem Crosser......










Falls die Räder hier deplaziert sein sollten (kein MTB) nehme ich sie wieder raus.....


----------



## versus (3. November 2011)

januar 2010 hab ich auch noch mit züri-panorama:




uto kulm 20100115_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

mit Aussicht habe ich auch noch eins


----------



## jaja (3. November 2011)

Wenn jeder sein Rad in einem bestehenden Titanthread gepostet hat, wird dann einfach immer wieder eine neuer aufgemacht? Als nächstes dann: "Titan-MTBs von Stahlrennradfahrenden Carboncyclocrossern im Waldeinsatz", oder "Alle Räder von Titancyclocrossfahrenden Stahlmountainbikern vor der chinesischen Mauer"? Ich bin gespannt


----------



## versus (3. November 2011)

es geht in so einem thread darum die bikes nicht geputzt, poliert, drappiert zu fotografieren, sondern dort, wo sie gefahren werden. dass es dabei sicher überschneidungen mit dem/den galeriethread(s) gibt, ist dann eben so. das ändert sich ab dann, wo jeder seine archivbilder gepostet hat.
bei den 29ern klappt das mit dem "unterwegs-" und dem "galerie-thread" sehr gut.
material-posing in der galerie, landschafts- und fahrtechnik-posing im anderen.

mich interessiert sehr, wer was wo mit seinem bike anstellt. zeig doch mal!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> mich interessiert sehr, wer was wo mit seinem bike anstellt



na sowas eben 





bewegt sieht es dann so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (3. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> es geht in so einem thread darum die bikes nicht geputzt, poliert, drappiert zu fotografieren, sondern dort, wo sie gefahren werden. dass es dabei sicher überschneidungen mit dem/den galeriethread(s) gibt, ist dann eben so. das ändert sich ab dann, wo jeder seine archivbilder gepostet hat.
> bei den 29ern klappt das mit dem "unterwegs-" und dem "galerie-thread" sehr gut.
> material-posing in der galerie, landschafts- und fahrtechnik-posing im anderen.
> 
> mich interessiert sehr, wer was wo mit seinem bike anstellt. zeig doch mal!



ich dachte nur, dass dafür evtl. auch einer der anderen 5 threads reicht


----------



## shutupandride (3. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> zeig doch mal!


würde ich auch gern sehen


----------



## versus (3. November 2011)

jaja schrieb:


> ich dachte nur, dass dafür evtl. auch einer der anderen 5 threads reicht



Nee, wie kommst du denn auf so krude gedanken


----------



## nauker (4. November 2011)

das ist in anderen Thread´s viel schlimmer...


----------



## nauker (4. November 2011)




----------



## Rseven (4. November 2011)

Hey Björn, seit wann hast du nen Titaner?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2011)

Rseven schrieb:


> Hey Björn, seit wann hast du nen Titaner?


~2 Wochen 
das Alu HT hat nicht gehalten


----------



## Rseven (4. November 2011)

Boar, du Hund! Wie Cool. Da bin ich ja fast neidisch! Zu allem Überfluss sieht es trotz mittelmäßiger Fotos echt schick aus - und wir auch noch standesgemäß bewegt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2011)

oh, das mittelmäßig trifft mich aber......


----------



## Rseven (4. November 2011)

Wow, richtig schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. November 2011)

querfeldein am morgen - vertreibt kummer und sorgen


----------



## Fezza (5. November 2011)

@nebeljäger: cooler Thread!!

@Altitude: GEILES BILD!

@all:

auch Schnee ist schee   (irgendwann in diesem Frühjahr...)


----------



## oldman (5. November 2011)

ach, Ihr wollt Schnee? bitteschön, einmal Isergebirge mit dem Kitsuma


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> ach, Ihr wollt Schnee?



bäääääääähh !!! :kotz:

bleib bloß weg mit dem Zeuch


----------



## Belov (5. November 2011)

Heute nachmittag


----------



## Altitude (6. November 2011)

so ähnlich sahs gestern nachmittag bei mir auch aus:






65 km / 700 hm durch den fränkischen rangau...


----------



## zyx (6. November 2011)

Und noch eins: Kona Hei Hei am Mindelsee /Bodensee Oktober 2010


----------



## zyx (6. November 2011)

Hallo @Altitide
Bin auch ein Fan von Kompositionen, in denen Objekte den Bildrahmen sprengen. Aber deine sind ja kaum noch zu toppen ... -
Aber verrate mir bitte ein wenig über die Einstellung der Software-Effekte (abgesehen von Erstellung des Rahmen). Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2011)

@zyx
keine zauberei: ein schnödes iphone 4 mit hipstamatic-app - da ergeben sich die manigfalitgsten linsen & film kompinationen - echt schräg...

die bilder oben sehen fast so aus wie alte 6x6 polas... ein agfacrome-effekt ist auch dabei - da macht knipsen wieder spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> ach, Ihr wollt Schnee? bitteschön, einmal Isergebirge mit dem Kitsuma



du hast da was auf der nase!

auf android heisst das retro camera und macht auch nette bildchen. man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben, denn ruckzuck kann man den style nicht mehr sehen. im eingangforum gibts da so einen...




shot_1303744155364 von ver.sus auf Flickr




shot_1303744254643 von ver.sus auf Flickr




shot_1303742950074 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## RealNBK (7. November 2011)

zyx schrieb:


>



So richtig mag mir das Rad nicht gefallen, auch wenn es eigentlich kein schlechter Aufbau ist.
ABER: Ist da am HR eine Speiche gerissen? Das Laufrad sieht generell ein wenig seltsam aus von der Einspeichart aus.


----------



## oldman (7. November 2011)

freie Wildbahn, diesen Sommer, Tuxer Joch Abfahrt auf dem Cinco, schön war es


----------



## zyx (7. November 2011)

@Altitude
Danke für den tip - da weiß ich schon in welcher Richtung ich nach Plugins suchen kann.

@RealNBK
>ABER: Ist da am HR eine Speiche gerissen?
Yep - hatte ich dann erst zu Hause bemerkt.

>>Das Laufrad sieht generell ein wenig seltsam aus von der Einspeichart aus. 		
Das petz ich meinem Schrauber -


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. November 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: cooler Thread!!
> 
> @Altitude: GEILES BILD!
> 
> ...


----------



## shutupandride (7. November 2011)

merlin echo auf dem pso di lusia mit der pale di san martino als hintergrundtapete



und in der brenta unterhalb des rifugio graffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2011)

...und da soll och einer sagen, dieser Thread sei für die Katz....


----------



## shutupandride (7. November 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...und da soll och einer sagen, dieser Thread sei für die Katz....


also ich persönlich finde, diese titantypen sind ganz üble poser.
als ob es nicht reicht, dieses titanzeugs vor der eisdiele spazierenzufahren müssen sie jetzt auch noch dämliche fotos von sich in der pampa machen.
was für ar.schlöcher



abfahrt von der montozzo-scharte zum lago di pian palu


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2011)

in der Tat, ganz schlimme Typen die nur blind durch die Gegend rumfahren ohne sie aufzunehmen.....


----------



## singlestoph (7. November 2011)

mein titanbike in action , ich hab aber die bilders gemacht
















und ich bin verräterisch mit dem alufully gefahren


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. November 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also ich persönlich finde, diese titantypen sind ganz üble poser.
> als ob es nicht reicht, dieses titanzeugs vor der eisdiele spazierenzufahren müssen sie jetzt auch noch dämliche fotos von sich in der pampa machen.
> was für ar.schlöcher
> 
> ...


----------



## Aalex (8. November 2011)

herrliche bilder. ich bin ja sowas von neidisch


----------



## ZeFlo (8. November 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ... ich bin verräterisch mit dem alufully gefahren



DAS ist ja mal das allermieste!
schäme er sich!

sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> DAS ist ja mal das allermieste!
> schäme er sich!
> 
> sent by an android from outer space!


 

 uns gings auch so...
 ti freak mit ti




 wir soften waren anders unterwegs...




da fragt sich tom aber sicher ob die entscheidung die richtige war......


----------



## versus (8. November 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> DAS ist ja mal das allermieste!
> schäme er sich!
> 
> sent by an android from outer space!



im falle eines alu-hts müsse man sich vermutlich auch schämen, oder? 




DSC02260 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> im falle eines alu-hts müsse man sich vermutlich auch schämen, oder?
> 
> 
> DSC02260 von ver.sus auf Flickr


 
nein das nicht, aber nur mit einem gang zu fahren ist sowas von bescheiden oder gar  geizig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nein das nicht, aber nur mit einem gang zu fahren ist sowas von bescheiden oder gar  geizig...



dafür habe ich mit stöhnen und ächzen nicht gegeizt 

das bild entstand am tag vor dem rennen noch mit dem "dicken" gang.


----------



## oldman (8. November 2011)

und hier noch das Eisjöchl runter, war auch ne sehr spassige Sache


----------



## versus (8. November 2011)

nice!


----------



## zingel (8. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> freie Wildbahn, diesen Sommer, Tuxer Joch Abfahrt auf dem Cinco, schön war es



das ist ja mal geil!


----------



## TiJoe (9. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> und hier noch das Eisjöchl runter, war auch ne sehr spassige Sache



Sehr schön!  Da werden tolle Erinnerungen wach!

Das Eisjöchl bin ich 1998 auch schon rauf & runter.

Allerdings sind die wenigen Fotos auf Papier und das Bike war aus Stahl...

Joe


----------



## nebeljäger (14. November 2011)

...schön langsam wird dieser Herbst langweilig....wie meine Bilder.....

unten im Nebel 4°C oben 11°C...

Eriksen Wallpaper...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2011)

bei deinen bildern weiss man nun was  das wort nebelmeer bedeutet


----------



## marinito (16. November 2011)

Hallo


----------



## InoX (16. November 2011)

Das Gerät ist ja mal richtig scharf. Sehr schön und schlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. November 2011)

ich pers. kann mit diesem neoklassikzeug gar nichts anfangen....
ich finds grauenhaft


----------



## versus (16. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich finds grauenhaft



ich ebenfalls. ecs + monostay + segmentierte gabel = neneneeee...


----------



## [email protected] (26. November 2011)

Wenns nun draussen grau und kalt wird, erinnere ich mich gerne an meine Sommertour quer durch Italien. Mein Kish 29er wurde dafür zum Tourenrad umfunktioniert. Das Bild wurde am 12. Juli in Vieste aufgenommen. Schön war's...


----------



## Altitude (27. November 2011)

immer wenn ich aufm guerfeldeinrad sitz, denk ich wir haben erst september...






...langsam vermisse ich die siffe beim querfeldein...


----------



## versus (27. November 2011)

raus aus der suppe:





gings bei strahlendem sonnenschein auf bernhards spuren:










altberg_20111127_19 von ver.sus auf Flickr

komischer veloständer



altberg_20111127_16 von ver.sus auf Flickr

aber feinen kuchen



altberg_20111127_09 von ver.sus auf Flickr


noch ein danach-bild als beweis, dass titan dabei war:



altberg_20111127_21 von ver.sus auf Flickr

super tour in phantastischem wetter


----------



## singlestoph (28. November 2011)

Titten ? immerdoch 

































mehr bilders http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157628182874677/with/6415470801/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2011)

@versus, stophl und co...

nehmts mich auch mal mit??

mhmmmmm......


----------



## singlestoph (29. November 2011)

klardoch


----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @versus, stophl und co...
> 
> nehmts mich auch mal mit??
> 
> mhmmmmm......


 wir sollten uns schämen, das wir es nicht mal  im 2011 gepackt haben nach züri zu gehen.


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns schämen, das wir es nicht mal  im 2011 gepackt haben nach züri zu gehen.



stimmt, ich hätte euch auch keine Bratwurst weggessen...

Nebeljäger in Murmeltierphase....frisst was das Zeug hält....


----------



## versus (30. November 2011)

bratwürste hats genug, zur not holt stoph den grill aus dem laden 
ihr seid jederzeit willkommen!!!


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Dezember 2011)

STRANGE PLACE FOR SNOW...

http://youtu.be/oSFy9uTJBt4


----------



## shutupandride (8. Dezember 2011)

brrr, ekelhaftes weisses zeug, bleib weg.


----------



## Fezza (8. Dezember 2011)

Wow!! wenn das mal kein geiler Winteranfang ist!!

Freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Schneetour!!


----------



## Fezza (19. Dezember 2011)

Gestern war's wieder soweit, meine russische Freundin durfte wieder raus...





Für die, die am Ti-Treffen dabei waren: das Schneefeld, oberhalb des Oberrohres dürftet ihr kennen, darunter die Homebase des Nebeljägers....





.... an dieser Mauer hingen Nebeljägers Eriksen und meine Russin auch schon


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2011)

boah und durch diesen schnee stapfst du nur mit den suplest?

ich bin ja nicht sehr verfroren, aber das wäre mir echt zu kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (19. Dezember 2011)

ja, hab immerhin 2 dünne Paar Socken getragen  war aber auch nur eine Stunde, da geht das gut... für längere Touren müssten wohl etwas dickere Socken ran


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2011)

ich war schon froh um meine lake boots







gerade auch, wenn sie nicht nur zum kurbeln benutzt werden 






die bilder sind vom singlestoph!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> boah und durch diesen schnee stapfst du nur mit den suplest?
> 
> ich bin ja nicht sehr verfroren, aber das wäre mir echt zu kalt



Suplest sind geil für den winter...brauche auch diese ohne überzieher.
Sind wie moonbuzz...oder so


----------



## Fezza (19. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Suplest sind geil für den winter...brauche auch diese ohne überzieher.
> Sind wie moonbuzz...oder so



 bequem wie moonbuzzzz sind sie


----------



## zingel (19. Dezember 2011)

die Shimano GoreTex/Neopren/Lederschuhe sind mit Isoliersohle für den Winter sehr angenehm.

und für die Galerie mein Altes:


----------



## versus (19. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Suplest sind geil für den winter...brauche auch diese ohne überzieher.
> Sind wie moonbuzz...oder so



rate mal wer den fezza mit suplest angefixt hat 

gut an den suplest ist auf jeden fall, dass sie nicht nass werden können, weil vollplastik 

überzieher nerven mich einfach und die lake teile sind zwar ziemliche panzer, aber WIRKLICH warm!


----------



## Fezza (19. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> rate mal wer den fezza mit suplest angefixt hat
> 
> gut an den suplest ist auf jeden fall, dass sie nicht nass werden können, weil vollplastik
> 
> überzieher nerven mich einfach und die lake teile sind zwar ziemliche panzer, aber WIRKLICH warm!



Ja, da warst definitiv nicht unschuldig! und der Stoph hat auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2011)

@versus
seit wann hat der stoph trikots?


----------



## powderJO (19. Dezember 2011)

ich will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. Dezember 2011)

wo ist das?


----------



## singlestoph (20. Dezember 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> @versus
> seit wann hat der stoph trikots?



seit donnerstag


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Dezember 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> seit donnerstag


ein L auf  die seite stoph
 hole es ab nächste woche!


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> @versus
> seit wann hat der stoph trikots?



und so scheeee...


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> und so scheeee...


 ZEITLOS KLASISCHHH


----------



## powderJO (20. Dezember 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> wo ist das?



bild 1 pfunderer joch, die beiden anderen colle sommeiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ZEITLOS KLASISCHHH



finde ich auch! und das trikot erst


----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2011)

@stoph
haben will!


----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2011)

@stoph
haben will...!!!


----------



## Thorsten_F (21. Dezember 2011)

Sammelbestellung?


----------



## chriiss (21. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch Interesse!


----------



## powderJO (22. Dezember 2011)

ist das nicht eigentlich ein bilder-thread? noch eins aus meinem archiv - neue müssen warten, bis ich meine verletzung auskurert habe.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Dezember 2011)

stimmt natürlich  Bestellen PN an mich preise kurz/lang: 90/120.-sFr.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Dezember 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das nicht eigentlich ein bilder-thread? noch eins aus meinem archiv - neue müssen warten, bis ich meine verletzung auskurert habe


cooles bild, ist das in den westalpen beim val maira und val stura?


----------



## powderJO (23. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> cooles bild, ist das in den westalpen beim val maira und val stura?



da müsste ich zwar auch noch ein paar bilder haben  aber das ist am lago maggiore entstanden - auf dem weg von locarno nach rasa. geniale tour mit ziemlich guten trails.


----------



## shutupandride (23. Dezember 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> da mÃ¼sste ich zwar auch noch ein paar bilder haben â aber das ist am lago maggiore entstanden - auf dem weg von locarno nach rasa. geniale tour mit ziemlich guten trails.


ok, dann hatte ich "nur" einen flashback. 
danke dafÃ¼r, es ging mir sehr gut danach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2011)

ich schiebe mal wieder meinen AM Aufbau mal zwischen die vielen Crosser hier


----------



## RealNBK (23. Dezember 2011)

Auf den Bildern kann man es zwar nicht zu 100% erkennen, und es gehört hier auch nicht hier hin, aber kann es sein dass diese Gabel etwas lang für diesen Rahmen ist? Antwort auch gerne per PM wenn es die anderen stören sollte.
Übrigens: Schöne Herbstbilder!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2011)

ne das passt schon, der Ragley ist für Gabeln bis 150mm ausgelegt, 
bei 150mm den SAG von 3-4 cm nicht vergessen


----------



## Mabe (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab was mit Schnee aber im Sommer 2011:













Und was vom Frühling


----------



## powderJO (23. Dezember 2011)

cool. vor allem das letzte ist super.


----------



## oliversen (23. Dezember 2011)

Bild aus 2010.... Ich bin nun seit ueber einem Jahr nicht mehr dort gewesen. Fast schon habe ich ein bisschen "Heimweh".


----------



## cluso (28. Dezember 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> cool. vor allem das letzte ist super.



Ja...klasse Bild.


----------



## Mabe (28. Dezember 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Ja...klasse Bild.


Das ist das Original für alle Bärlauch-Fans
Mein Indy darf mal grasen


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2012)

Fantastisches Foto über mir. Da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten:





Rechts, gnädigerweise vom Felsen verdeckt, befindet sich das Industriegebiet von Hagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (24. Januar 2012)

das viele Grün und die vielen anderen Farben sind ja kaum auszuhalten!

 ist an der Zeit das die jahreszeituntypischen Fotos mit "richtigen" ersetzt werden:


selbst der "down(to)town" Trail ist tricky ...





weiter oben, auf ca. 1100m sahs dann so aus:
(nicht auszudenken wenn der Regen der hier die letzten Tage fiel Schnee geworden wäre....)


----------



## shutupandride (28. Januar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> "down(to)town" trail


öhm, town???? hä, wo???
ich seh nur einzelne häuser, wiesen und gebüsch


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> öhm, town???? hä, wo???
> ich seh nur einzelne häuser, wiesen und gebüsch



tja, die Bocksbeutel sind halt (weil sie sich so schlecht lagern lassen) nur Zivilisation gewohnt 

aber im ernst, sehnen wir uns nicht alle nach ein wenig "unsichtbarer unziviisiertheit"


----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2012)

@2radchaot:
doppelte negierung? minus mal minus gleich plus? also sehnst du dich insgeheim nach mehr zivilisation und weniger gestrüpp?
aber auch egal. 
in der sogenannten zivilisation merkt man meist erst, dass es damit sowieso nicht sehr weit her ist


----------



## FZ40 (29. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> minus plus minus gleich plus?





@nebeljäger
Wie gewohnt, hammer Bild


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @2radchaot:
> doppelte negierung? minus plus minus gleich plus? also sehnst du dich insgeheim nach mehr zivilisation und weniger gestrüpp?
> aber auch egal.
> in der sogenannten zivilisation merkt man meist erst, dass es damit sowieso nicht sehr weit her ist



voll erwischt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

Hier stand (wie eigentlich immer) totaler Quatsch.


----------



## nauker (12. Februar 2012)

Ich reihe mich mal mit ein paar Impressionen aus dem Westerwald von heute morgen ein ...


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2012)

heute morgen??? das erste bild sieht aus wie früher oktober.

schönes rad übrigens. hast du das (teil-) lackiert, oder gibts das so? vn, oder?


----------



## nauker (15. Februar 2012)

ein paar Meter vorher und 200hm niedriger schaute es übrigens so aus...





Du erahnst die sonnenüberflutete Höhe am oberen Teil des Bildes? 

= erstes Bild

Danke! VN ist richtig, ´09 Tuareg Rahmen, entlabelt und mit Klebefolie...sagen wir mal...verschönert... 

Teileliste im Album, Aufbauthread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417469


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Februar 2012)

bei euren tollen (fast) schneelosen Trail-Bildern werde ich richtig neidisch....

....bewegte Bilder vom letzten Herbst die mir Hoffnung auf schneefreie Trails machen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32676985"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


und hier die Realität von heute:


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2012)




----------



## Altitude (2. März 2012)

sehr sehr schön...


----------



## Spaltinho (2. März 2012)

Für mich das schönste Ross in deinem Stall, Herr Trailo !


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Für mich das schönste Ross in deinem Stall, Herr Trailo !



so leicht kann ich mirs da nicht machen....hmmmm....


klasse Pic Don!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> so leicht kann ich mirs da nicht machen....hmmmm....
> 
> 
> klasse Pic Don!



He bernhard wie siehts mit deinem projekt aus???? geht da noch was??


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He bernhard wie siehts mit deinem projekt aus???? geht da noch was??



am laufen....ich denke das Schutzgas ist bereits aufgedreht.....


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

ich denke du lässt uns sicher daran teilhaben


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

nöööö, sicher nicht.....


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nöööö, sicher nicht.....



du sack!!!! Kannst gar nicht anders. Der don wird schon dafür sorgen


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

wird eh ein 08/15 Gefährt ist keinen Thread wert....

ach ja, es werden sogar 2 08/15 Dinger....


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

für deine liebste...meine bekommt nen neuen rahmen...alu
Ihr wunsch ist mir befehl...


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> du sack!!!! Kannst gar nicht anders. Der don wird schon dafür sorgen


 ich kenne schon so viele wunderbare  details
 das genügt mir


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...meine bekommt nen neuen rahmen...alu



das ist wahre Liebe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

will auch!!!!

Wirds jetzt eigentlich titan???
Hab da mal was gelesen wo jemand was verraten hat???

Oder doch wieder stahl??


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich kenne schon so viele wunderbare  details
> das genügt mir



Dooooooooooon.......


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

ich glaub ich werd den don mal bischen bearbeiten och dooooooon!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2012)

NEIN ONKEL DOC
ICH UNTERSTEHE DER GESETZLICHEN SCHWEIGEPFLICHT


----------



## versus (3. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NEIN ONKEL DOC
> ICH UNTERSTEHE DER GESETZLICHEN SCHWEIGEPFLICHT



ICH habe meines wissens nichts unterschrieben


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

cool, also erzähl mal

Ne ne, ich lass mich mal gerne überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2012)

wegen zwei bauxit rahmen so nen terz zu veranstalten finde ich schon etwas abseitig.
halloooo! gehz noch? 


flo


----------



## Fezza (21. März 2012)

REHA mit Hund, neuen Schuhen und neuen Shorts...






Ja, es gab was zu Fressen für die kleine


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2012)




----------



## nebeljäger (21. März 2012)

da scheinen meine Nachbarn heute ja richtig Spass gehabt zu haben...
klasse Fezza(für wen wars Reha? für Pinia?)
schöööööne Pics Don!!

bei mir gabs heute eine kurze "Kulturausfahrt"

Schweizer Baukunst(jaja Herr Versus)
1200 erbaut und seit 1446 eine Ruine(mutwillig durch wildes Appenzellervolk zerstört.....)










Die warmen Ruinenmauern liesen so richtig Frühlingsstimmung aufkommen, bevor es auf schönen Trails wieder runter ins Tal ging:
(Video in kürze online)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38945903"]Hohensax Trails on Vimeo[/ame]

und zwischen "irisch" grünen Wiesen wieder rauf:


----------



## Fezza (22. März 2012)

Wiedermal wunderbare Bilder von euch zweien!! 

@nebeljäger: die Reha war für meinen Rücken, die kleine war nach der Runde fertig mit der Welt


----------



## Fezza (23. März 2012)

Erstmals in diesem Jahr, einige Höhenmeter gemacht, und siehe da, der Rücken mag es, die Beine jedoch noch nicht.... der Trail nach Hause war aber die Entschädigung für die "noch" zu steile Auffahrt...










Start der Tour links vom Hinterreifen, Auffahrt am rechten Lenkerende vorbei


----------



## versus (23. März 2012)

schön da fezza! wenn du stress mit dem rücken hast, dann ist die angedachte neuanschaffung fast schon pflicht. deine geo ist schon sehr sportlich. den breiten lenker habe ich übrigens nicht mehr, bzw. verbaut. 

gruss aus züri


----------



## Fezza (23. März 2012)

Da ich einen sehr langen Oberkörper hab, scheint die Geo auch etwas extrem, aber eine Neuanschaffung ist unumgänglich

Wegen Lenker, ist schon ok, gestern hatte ich keine Schmerzen und bei einer Neuanschaffung wird von Beginn an was breiteres montiert


----------



## nebeljäger (23. März 2012)

Lenkerbreite....lustige Geschichte wie sich meine Vorlieben die letzten Jahre von 54-->56-->62cm auf 65cm hochgesteigert haben.....


----------



## Fezza (23. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite....lustige Geschichte wie sich meine Vorlieben die letzten Jahre von 54-->56-->62cm auf 65cm hochgesteigert haben.....



... und ich würde nicht sagen, dass es an deiner Körperbreite gelegen hat, die entsprechend zugenommen hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite....lustige Geschichte wie sich meine Vorlieben die letzten Jahre von 54-->56-->62cm auf 65cm hochgesteigert haben.....



von 54cm (1994) auf aktuell 78,5 (am AM/Enduro) bzw 70cm am Titan AM HT


----------



## versus (23. März 2012)

ich habe vorhin eine kurze runde auf der strasse mit einem 80cm lenker gedreht. soeinblödsinn...

da würden mir nach wenigen minuten die hände abfallen. mitte 60 ist für mich ideal.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2012)

Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge, Rahmengeometrie und Sitzposition müssen schon zusammenpassen


----------



## versus (24. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>



danke


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite, Vorbaulänge, Rahmengeometrie und Sitzposition müssen schon zusammenpassen



ein wahnsinns grandioses totschlagargument

ich hab den lenker versuchsweise in eins meiner on-one inbreds gebaut.
natürlich mit angepasster vorbaulänge.

das ding ist einfach nur albern breit .....

man kann auch ein hardtailrahmen auch so bauen dass die geo zu ner 200mm dopelbrückendownhillgabel passt


----------



## RealNBK (24. März 2012)

vielleicht sind 700+X mm schon sehr extrem, aber wenn man einfach einen 20cm breiteren Lenker montiert auf einem rad das man sonst ganz gut fand, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn es sich ******* fährt. Der Oberkörper kommt einfach brutal weit runter bei so großen Änderungen, dass die Gewichtsverteilung und natürlich die Belastung der Arme/Hände eine völlig andere ist. Da sollte man schon mit Vorbaulänge und Spacern etwas entgegen wirken.


----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2012)

ich fahr normalerweise so um 660-680mm minimal wohl 600
ich hatte mal am fully in 710mm salsading angebaut, da hatte ich dann das gefühl dass ich dafür extra haltemuskulatur an den schultern auftrainieren müsste und menschen die das ding testgefahren sind die keine breite lenkers fahren fanden es noch seltsamer ...


----------



## RealNBK (25. März 2012)

Gewöhnung ist das eine, falsche Sitzposition das andere. Gut, weiter im Text/Bilderzeigen


----------



## nebeljäger (31. März 2012)

mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder:

hier bei uns in den Alpen schreitet der Frühling vorwärts, 
wer jedoch "nach höherem strebt" wird mit klettereinlagen und nassen Füssen bestraft:





Dreck am Rad, anstatt schneeverstopfte Reifen.....endlich...





beim "Nachhauserollen" beeindruckende Abendstimmungen im Tal:





und F R Ü H L I N G wie man ihn gern hat......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (31. März 2012)

Superschön! Jaja, obenrum hats doch noch recht Schnee! Das letzte Bild ist wiedermal Meisterklasse!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. März 2012)

mit Blümchen kann ich zwar nicht dienen
dafür mit einem heißen Plätzchen....



irgendein Trottel meinte er müsste den Wald anstecken


----------



## shutupandride (1. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hier bei uns in den Alpen schreitet der Frühling vorwärts,
> wer jedoch "nach höherem strebt" wird mit klettereinlagen und nassen Füssen bestraft:


was musst du auch an der gletscherzunge spazierenfahren, tststs


----------



## nebeljäger (1. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was musst du auch an der gletscherzunge spazierenfahren, tststs



Jaja....


Gletscherzunge auf 850m NN:
(Bild vom 28.3.2012)


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Superschön! Jaja, obenrum hats doch noch recht Schnee! Das letzte Bild ist wiedermal Meisterklasse!



Und das mit den iPhone? Warum kann meinen Sony da nicht 

Fehlt mir das Auge


----------



## cluso (1. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und F R Ü H L I N G wie man ihn gern hat......



Das Bild ist so geil, das zitiere ich einfach nochmal.



Catsoft schrieb:


> Fehlt mir das Auge



Daran krankt es bei mir auch immer. Mr. Nebeljäger hat definitiv DAS Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Bild ist so geil, das zitiere ich einfach nochmal.
> 
> 
> 
> Daran krankt es bei mir auch immer. Mr. Nebeljäger hat definitiv DAS Auge.



ja, das hat er! 
v.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass die fotos mit dem telefon entstehen, frage ich mich warum ich oft mit so viel kameratechnik unterwegs bin


----------



## nebeljäger (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Blumen, Jungs! 

Bei diesen Motiven alles keine Kunst! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupandride (2. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ja, das hat er!


und nicht zu knapp


----------



## Altitude (2. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> und nicht zu knapp



da kann ich dem närmberger mal net widersprechen!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (3. April 2012)

Heute an der Birkenhainer Landstraße...


----------



## nebeljäger (5. April 2012)

@blauer Sauser

imposanter Baum und tolles Bike!

Fotos von vorgestern:

nur mehr 2km Schneefussmarsch auf meiner Relax-Heimrunde...

der Frühling kommt....













und der Restschnee bietet interessante "Schlüsselstellen"....


----------



## shutupandride (5. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>


geil. die natur ist und bleibt der chef


----------



## nebeljäger (5. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...die natur ist und bleibt der chef


----------



## InoX (5. April 2012)

Wirklich tolle Bilder die ihr hier zeigt.


----------



## Fezza (5. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



unser klassisches Kopfwehwetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. April 2012)

rauf aufs Bike bei Kopfweh...

OT:

kennt ihr Ian Ruhter?



[ame="http://vimeo.com/39578584"]SILVER & LIGHT on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## shutupandride (6. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> kennt ihr Ian Ruhter?


hm. 
der anfang, die karre, chemikalien, gasmasken, karre in der wüste ...
erinnert mich irgendwie alles an breaking bad
crystal wäre auch nicht die schlechteste finanzierungsquelle bei produktionskosten von $500 pro bild


----------



## cluso (6. April 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> unser klassisches Kopfwehwetter...



Oh ja...


...Vorschlag...Nebeljäger macht einen wöchentlichen Newsletter mit neuen Hintergrundbildern.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Oh ja...
> 
> 
> ...Vorschlag...Nebeljäger macht einen wöchentlichen Newsletter mit neuen Hintergrundbildern.



ich sollte mich um einen anderen Job umsehen......


----------



## nebeljäger (9. April 2012)

bin ich der einzige der hier unterwegs ist??



Trailvisite im Fürstentum:


----------



## onkel_doc (9. April 2012)

nö aber ich hab eben keines aus titan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. April 2012)

und ich war mit dem aus Alu unterwegs


----------



## Fezza (9. April 2012)

Aloha

War heute auch wieder aufm Bike.... da ich nur ein Bike besitze erübrigt sich bei mir jeweils die Wahl des Rahmenmaterials....

War auch im Fürstentum unterwegs, jedoch am anderen Ende des Landes (sind bestimmt 20 Kilometer Luftlinie zu den Bildern des Herrn Nebeljäger)..






Hier noch der Blick rüber, zum hohlsten Berg der Ostschweiz.... 






War erstaunt, dass ich in meinem momentanen Fitnesszustand überhaupt da rauf kam.... die Schneereste, Matsch und nasse Wurzeln machten den Anstieg recht tricky... und steil ist zum Schluss auch noch....


----------



## versus (9. April 2012)

schöne schuhe ;-)

das sieht nach ordentlich hm aus. 


ich war gestern auf titan unterwegs, musste allerdings abbrchen, weil mein magen rebelliert hat. seither hänge ich mit kamillentee auf der couch rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (9. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> schöne schuhe ;-)
> 
> das sieht nach ordentlich hm aus.
> 
> ...



Waren rund 650hm, schön angenehm und immer steiler werdend....

Die Schuhe waren 5 min später, wie alles, dreckig ohne Ende... Gestern hat es nochmals bis ins Tal geschneit und so wars heute so richtg nass und  matschig....
Hoffe, dass sich dein Verdauungstrakt rasch erholt!


----------



## nebeljäger (10. April 2012)

Fezza alter Bikestemmer....

stell dir vor du "verlierst" das Bike nach hinten.....

schade um die guten teuren Gantenbein Rebstöcke....


----------



## Fezza (10. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Fezza alter Bikestemmer....
> 
> stell dir vor du "verlierst" das Bike nach hinten.....
> 
> schade um die guten teuren Gantenbein Rebstöcke....



Die Rebstöcke würden wohl einen mittleren Schaden nehmen, das Titangeröhr eher weniger

(bin froh, dass mein Bike leichter geworden ist.... )


----------



## nebeljäger (10. April 2012)

Fezza, zerstöre meine Lieblingsreben nicht!!



selbe Location von heute:(man verzeihe mir das falsche Rahmenmaterial an meiner liebsten Rad...)

Fezzas Heimat


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Fezza alter Bikestemmer....
> 
> stell dir vor du "verlierst" das Bike nach hinten.....



ich glaube in seinen händen ist die gefahr recht gering


----------



## cluso (10. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



Hammer ist das ein Krasses Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (10. April 2012)

@Versus: ich glaub an mich... Dies ist der Grund, wieso ich weder Fully noch 29er hab ;-))  das war gestern das erste Handypic mit Selbstauslöser, genau dorr geschossen, wo Nebeljäger seine Gattin abgelichtet hat


----------



## nebeljäger (15. April 2012)

gestern....

da stellt man sich auf einen verregneten Samstag ein....
OK, überredet Herr düsterer mystischer Samstag:

das geliebte Rheintal:





schattseitig auf 1200m noch überraschend viel Schnee:





eine gute Stimmung um verwunschene Plätze abzulichten:





und neue Trails zu entdecken, und würzige Düfte einzusaugen:













Danke Herr mystischer Samtag, für die nicht eingeplanten 1700hm Trailspass....


----------



## Fezza (15. April 2012)

wieder Klasse! Sehr schön! Die Trails dürften wohl in der Nähe meiner Geburtstätte liegen...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. April 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> wieder Klasse! Sehr schön! Die Trails dürften wohl in der Nähe meiner Geburtstätte liegen...



stimmt!

ziemliche konfuse Route....aber genial!!


----------



## Fezza (15. April 2012)

ja, etwas seltsam, streng aber sehr schön! Versuch doch beim nächsten mal Wasser anstelle von Wein mitzunehmen, allenfalls kann das die Routenwahl vereinfachen...


----------



## shutupandride (15. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>


hübsches bärlauchfeld!


----------



## versus (16. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hübsches bärlauchfeld!



riesenbärlauch


----------



## shutupandride (16. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> riesenbärlauch


Gentechnik ist unsere Zukunft


----------



## nebeljäger (16. April 2012)

Ein Blatt reicht für 1 Portion Bärlauchpesto. )

Leider waren massenhaft Maiglöcken darinnen versteckt. :-(


----------



## versus (16. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Leider waren massenhaft Maiglöcken darinnen versteckt. :-(



oh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. April 2012)

dieser kurze Bärlauchtrail hat einfach seinen Reiz....darum "auskosten" solange die Namensgeber noch da sind und ihren Duft versprühen:
herrlich...mhmmm.....





Der zuletzt gefallene Schnee wird durch die bereits sehr intensive Frühlingssonne "verdampft":





weiter oben ist es noch recht winterlich....





verschneite durchweichte Böden, rutschige Felsen und Wurzeln.....zum Glück gerade rechtzeitig Reifen gewechselt....





nur nicht runter.....          schauen....





und ein wenig Farbe zur Abschlussauffahrt, Blick auf meinen Hausberg:


----------



## cluso (17. April 2012)

B. bist ja richtig fleissig zur Zeit.

Sowohl beim radeln als auch beim Foti machen.


----------



## nebeljäger (17. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> B. bist ja richtig fleissig zur Zeit.
> Sowohl beim radeln ....



"Morbus Ulrich" verlangt danach....



cluso schrieb:


> ....
> als auch beim Foti machen.



die Lunge verlangt danach...


----------



## Fezza (17. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nur nicht runter.....          schauen....




Diese Stelle hat mich vor über 15 Jahren schon fasziniert... (mitte Gruabawegli) 

Sehr schön, hab heute hoch geschaut und mich über die frischen Schneemassen gewundert....

Deine Lunge braucht nicht soo viele Pausen, du müsstest nur etwas gemütlicher rumkurven...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. April 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Deine Lunge braucht nicht soo viele Pausen, du müsstest nur etwas gemütlicher rumkurven...



noch langsamer ist zurückrollen, ....


----------



## cluso (19. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> "Morbus Ulrich" verlangt danach....
> 
> 
> 
> die Lunge verlangt danach...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. April 2012)

Abendrunde nach der Arbeit.....

vom Frühling in den Winter:

















auf gehts... 





zwoa Reifn a gführiger Schnee, juche.....





so lassen sich 10 freie Tage beginnen....


----------



## Raze (26. April 2012)

mach bitte das weiße Zeugs weg, ich kann es nimmer sehen...


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2012)

endlich keine siffigen trails mehr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (3. Mai 2012)

SEHR schön!! 



Wie machen sich die Reifen?


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die Reifen?



dier ersten 2 stunden über fürther waldboden haben se sehr 
gut gemeistert...


----------



## Catsoft (3. Mai 2012)

Hach, sollte ich auf mal wieder Glitschies ausprobieren


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Mai 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> mach bitte das weiße Zeugs weg, ich kann es nimmer sehen...



stimmt, ohne Schnee gehts auch... ;-)

heute, in der "alten Heimat" auf Flowtrails unterwegs...


----------



## aal (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## versus (7. Mai 2012)

cooler zauberer! extrapunkt für den turbo ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bivinco (10. Mai 2012)

Ein Pinion Urban Bike aus eigener Produktion. HILITE Pinion mit integrierter Sattelstütze, integrierte Schalt- Bremskabel, für Scheibenbremse, verschraubares Ausfallende für Gates Zahnriehmen, intergrierte Lenker- Vorbaueinheit 230gr).


----------



## Fezza (10. Mai 2012)

@ bivinco:

bitte stell das Bild doch dort rein, wo es reingehört... wenn du unterwegs bist.... Bilder zeigen.... Übrigens interessantes Projekt

@ nebeljäger: hast du schöne Pics von gestern? ich konnte mit zittrigen Händen keine machen 

aber schön wars!!


----------



## bivinco (10. Mai 2012)

kann ich selber umstellen? Sorry für den Fehler


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Mai 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> @ nebeljäger: hast du schöne Pics von gestern? ich konnte mit zittrigen Händen keine machen
> 
> aber schön wars!!



hab leider auch kein Pic das diesen Traillove gerecht werden könnte....

ausserdem wäre uns beim fotografieren die Sonne entgültig untergegangen...


----------



## Fezza (11. Mai 2012)

Wenigstens etwas 

die nächste Tour startet früher, so, dass das Licht stimmt und die 3 Kilo Titan auch entsprechend dargestellt werden können


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Mai 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Wenigstens etwas
> 
> .....und die *3 Kilo* Titan auch entsprechend dargestellt werden können



deines sooo schwer??


----------



## Fezza (11. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> deines sooo schwer??



Nene, 1500 geradeaus, hab aber deine Ti-Teile und Schrauben mitgerechnet


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Mai 2012)

mein Ti-Anteil dürfte eher geringer ausfallen .....

werde ihn gleich mal zerlegen und auf die Waage legen....


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mein Ti-Anteil dürfte eher geringer ausfallen .....
> 
> werde ihn gleich mal zerlegen und auf die Waage legen....



))


----------



## shutupandride (11. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>


scheint ein geiler trail zu sein, der nach dem gezäun folgt, so oft wie ihr da fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (13. Mai 2012)

lieber haltsmaulundfahr, leider gibts noch immer etwas von diesem inzwischen dreckig weissen Etwas.....sorry

ein paar von euch kennen ja die Location....seit dem Winter das erste mal befahrbar


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> lieber haltsmaulundfahr, leider gibts noch immer etwas von diesem inzwischen dreckig weissen Etwas.....sorry


egal, deine bilder sind so oder so knaller
ich bin echt regelmäßig deprimiert, wenn ich sie sehe.
kann auch daran liegen, dass ich die letzten 4 jahre nicht mit dem bike in den alpen war


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ....
> kann auch daran liegen, dass ich die letzten 4 jahre nicht mit dem bike in den alpen war



dem Mann kann geholfen werden....

Nur mit der Bezeichnung Alpen bin ich(auch wenn geografisch richtig) nicht ganz einverstanden... ich seh das eher als Voralpen....

Wenn die Zürcher ihre Gegend schon als Voralpen bezeichnen, was sind dann die richtigen Schweizer Alpen??


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Wenn die Zürcher ihre Gegend schon als Voralpen bezeichnen, was sind dann die richtigen Schweizer Alpen??



 wer tut das?


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> wer tut das?



ohweh....jetzt hab ich ne Meute Zürcher am Hals....ich sag lieber nix mehr...

--


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Wenn die Zürcher ihre Gegend schon als Voralpen bezeichnen, was sind dann die richtigen Schweizer Alpen??


für einen flachlandhanswursten wie mich ist alles über 1000 gebirge, der bayerwald schon hochgebirge (arber knapp 1500)


----------



## nebeljäger (13. Mai 2012)

jaja, die Untertreiber.....

und dann raufzischen wie die Gemsen....


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und dann raufzischen wie die Gemsen....


stimmt, das war mal so


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2012)

bevor morgen wieder Schnee drauf liegt eine.....


fetzige Tour mit Fezza 

gefahren bis der Schnee kam, und wieder runter....

Danke! Schee woas!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (15. Mai 2012)

... Böse Zungen würden behaupten, ich hätte einfach einen Fotografen auf meine Runde mitgenommen...

Sehr schön war's!!


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> ... Böse Zungen würden behaupten, ich hätte einfach einen Fotografen auf meine Runde mitgenommen...
> 
> Sehr schön war's!!



ach,
bei guter Bezahlung bin ich das nächste mal mit einer "lowlight" tauglichen Spiegelreflex dabei.....


----------



## Fezza (15. Mai 2012)

... Angst und Geld hatte ich noch nie... 

Darfst auch ohne Knipse mit ;-)


----------



## Fezza (16. Mai 2012)

Meine Ergänzungen zur gestrigen Ausfahrt....

Der Fotograf....





...Beim Anstieg (man beachte das Phone in der rechten Hand zur Ermittlung der Route)....





....dann bei der Abfahrt.....





...und vorbei am wartenden....






und wie der Jäger erwähnt hat.... heute liegt wieder Schnee auf der oberen Hälfte der Trails.....


----------



## ottmar (22. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

mein Seven als Singlespeeder beim Familienausflug.


----------



## cluso (22. Mai 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> bevor morgen wieder Schnee drauf liegt eine.....
> 
> 
> fetzige Tour mit Fezza
> ...




Die Bilder sind schee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (23. Mai 2012)

gestern neuen "sommerlicheren" Vorderreifen montiert und danach die Milch etwas geschüttelt.... gleichzeitig kurzes Begleittraining für unsere kleine....





...

...

...nein, sie ist nicht sooo gross.... das Bild trifft jedoch die Grösse Ihres "Ego's" recht gut.....


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2012)

ottmar schrieb:


> mein Seven als Singlespeeder beim Familienausflug.


hübsches verve und der nachwuchs hat auch schon bestes material (cnoc 16?)


----------



## ottmar (23. Mai 2012)

jepp, auch mein Sohn ist singlespeeder. zum Titanbike hats noch nicht gereicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## shutupandride (29. Mai 2012)

ja, isla hat schon klasse teile.



mein sohn kann sich auch kaum davon trennen.
ach ja: sola titan ist auch drauf


----------



## Rutil (30. Mai 2012)

Zwei Rösser in der Sonne 

http://


----------



## RealNBK (31. Mai 2012)

ob mir das bunte gefällt weiß ich gerade nicht, aber ein titanrad in modern mit klassischem steuersatz ist immer gut.


----------



## eXtra (31. Mai 2012)

noch nicht im endstadium, aber schon fleissig 4 Wochen unterwegs


----------



## cluso (31. Mai 2012)

eXtra schrieb:


> noch nicht im endstadium, aber schon fleissig 4 Wochen unterwegs



Was willst du noch ändern?

Ist doch nahezu perfekt.


----------



## nebeljäger (31. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Was willst du noch ändern?
> 
> Ist doch nahezu perfekt.



find ich auch!


----------



## chriiss (31. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2012)

meine Favoriten hier


nebeljäger schrieb:


>



und



singlestoph schrieb:


>




ich muss mal wieder die Kamera mitnehmen wenn ich das Ti durch den Wald scheuche und aktuelle Bilder machen
Dann wird der Thread auch wieder etwas weniger CC lastig


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2012)

fühle mich geehrt, dass ich in deinem Ranking dabei bin, Björn! 

Heisser Shot von versus, Stoph! 

von heute. Ein Versuch 2 steile Anstiege, ich denke es sind die 2 steilsten fahrbaren der Region in einer Tour zu verbinden...

der eine länger und steil, der andere kurz und knackig.
Hat mir irgendwie gefallen!

und nein, es war nicht am Gardasee....





"heisse Liebe"





im 2. Aufstieg, sprich "Sahnehäubchen"









gespickt mit ein paar feuchten Stellen:









die verdiente Siesta:





in Traumumgebung:





und wieder runter ins geliebte Rheintal:





Herr Nachbar, bitte mähen!!


----------



## Nordpol (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## chriiss (2. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2012)

stimmt Chriiss, hab mir unterwegs oft gewünscht das es so steil wäre wie auf meinen Fotos. Und nach dem ersten Anstieg fahr ich da uch nimmer sooo entspannt rauf. 

Die Titantreffer 2011 kennen diesen Streckenanteil ja, ich denke sie werden meine Aussage bestätigen! 

Aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut...


----------



## aal (3. Juni 2012)




----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2012)

Und ich "muss" heute wieder am Kanal trainieren


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich "muss" heute wieder am Kanal trainieren



hast eh nichts versäumt, wolkenverhangene Gipfel, beissendes Wollgras, kühle Lüftchen...schlicht ein Graus da oben!


----------



## Altitude (3. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich "muss" heute wieder am Kanal trainieren



du konntest wenigstens aufs rad - ich fress immer noch antibiotika und darf keinen sport machen... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Juni 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Die Titantreffer 2011 kennen diesen Streckenanteil ja, ich denke sie werden meine Aussage bestätigen!



oh ja, das kann ich!

ich bin ja froh, dass der bei den steilsten dabei ist


----------



## singlestoph (3. Juni 2012)




----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2012)

macht Gusto auf Züri Ti Treff!


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Burt! (18. Juni 2012)

... und hier zur Abwechslung mal ein "familienfreundliches" Titanbike in freier Wildbahn 






Rewel mit Singletrailer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2012)

gestern endlich auch mal wieder das Ti ausgeführt
(vom Büro nach Hause mit einem kleinen Umweg =73km )
Leider nur das Ei-fön dabei gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (27. Juni 2012)

Letzten Sonntag in Frammersbach:


----------



## chriiss (1. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Rutil (1. Juli 2012)

Der zweite Tag in Folge mit über 37 Grad. Ich glaube, den Schafen war aber noch heißer...
http://


----------



## mete (14. Juli 2012)




----------



## Altitude (15. Juli 2012)

schönes foto - die gabel baut zu hoch...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juli 2012)

tolles pic da fühlen sich die decals ja richtig wohl


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juli 2012)

hochbauende Gabel..... da hätte ich auch noch was


----------



## mete (16. Juli 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> die gabel baut zu hoch...



Weil so viel Platz überm Reifen ist? Lenkwinkel passt aber.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. Juli 2012)

Gestern auf 1142hm, ein super Wetter, schön staubig und trocken, fast keine Fußgänger mehr


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2012)

gestern im steigerwald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (13. August 2012)




----------



## versus (13. August 2012)




----------



## Fezza (13. August 2012)

Tolles Bike! Tolles Bild!


----------



## nebeljäger (13. August 2012)

......daumen:


----------



## Altitude (13. August 2012)

naice...


----------



## versus (13. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> cool, cooler,..... ferri!




richtich


----------



## knicksiknacksi (14. August 2012)

mach mal das bild weg, dass ist schei$$e... und der kontext passt auch nicht...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (15. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ......daumen:



hat schon gepasst...


----------



## versus (15. August 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> mach mal das bild weg, dass ist schei$$e... und der kontext passt auch nicht...



die socken sind doch cool und du hast es zu deinen favoriten hinzugefügt ;-)

aber klar, mach ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (15. August 2012)

Danke Volker! Ja stimmt schon, hab es zu den Favoriten gemacht, aber da steckt ne ganz andere Geschichte dahinter...

Und zu den socken steh ich, nehmen so den harten impact von den flatsweg... Und warm sind sie auch schön, nach halbdurchwachter nacht im feuchten dunklen wald..


----------



## versus (15. August 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> Und warm sind sie auch schön, nach halbdurchwachter nacht im feuchten dunklen wald..



vor allem feucht 

hat sich das mit dem auge bald wieder gegeben?


----------



## Daytona675 (20. August 2012)

Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Crisp...




Trail in der nähe von Bayreuth... (wie ich gehört habe gibts ja 2013 vielleicht ein Ti Treffen bei uns in Franken)




und noch ein Bild vom schönsten Marathon des Jahres...


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. August 2012)

Isartrails - seit fast 4 Jahren ein Wiedersehen mit Münchens schönsten Trails. 3,5 h matschige Singletrails vom Allerfeinsten. Danke an meinen Guide!!


----------



## versus (25. August 2012)

wieso ist denn der guide so sauber im gesicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> wieso ist denn der guide so sauber im gesicht


na als Guide fährt der doch vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. August 2012)

JUNGFERNFAHRT!




MootoXz_20120826_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr




MootoXz_20120826_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr

geile karre!


----------



## drinkandbike (26. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> JUNGFERNFAHRT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da haste ja was Feines draus gemacht


----------



## Nordpol (28. August 2012)

wenn der knick in der stütze nicht wäre, 100 punkte...


----------



## singlestoph (29. August 2012)

gönau , vielleicht eine ritchey pro in wetbläck


----------



## versus (29. August 2012)

am knick der thomson setback stütze scheiden sich immer wieder die geister. ich mag sie.



singlestoph schrieb:


> gönau , vielleicht eine ritchey pro in wetbläck



ja wenn ich so eine hätte, könnte ich das ja mal probieren...


----------



## singlestoph (29. August 2012)

ich wollte nur was schrieben, man kann ja dieses elende bilderposten nicht unkommentiert/ununterbrochen lassen.

WCS hätt ich an meinem bike in matt, vielleicht kann man sich damit vorstellen wie es aussehen würde


----------



## singlestoph (29. August 2012)

heute sind noch kurbel und flaschenhalter hier abgeworfen worden, vielleicht würde ein titanflaschenhalter die ganze sache nochmals rausreissen , so knapp.



































komisches Fahrrad


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. August 2012)

wie sie sehen, sehen sie nix.....


----------



## versus (30. August 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> heute sind noch kurbel und flaschenhalter hier abgeworfen worden, vielleicht würde ein titanflaschenhalter die ganze sache nochmals rausreissen , so knapp.






singlestoph schrieb:


> komisches Fahrrad



dir helf ich!


----------



## singlestoph (30. August 2012)

ich dir auch 

der ganze plunder den du noch wolltest liegt jetzt schon 2 tage bei mir rum, alter sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. August 2012)




----------



## versus (30. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


>



wir begegnen uns auf augenhöhe 

stoph, der konus hats gebracht, die kurbel sieht super aus und der königskäfig sowieso


----------



## singlestoph (30. August 2012)

will eigentlich noch jemand trikots zur eurobike mitgebracht der sich noch nicht gemeldet hat .....?


----------



## Don Trailo (30. August 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> will eigentlich noch jemand trikots zur eurobike mitgebracht der sich noch nicht gemeldet hat .....?



Leg mir ein Xl weiß kurz auf die Seite
Bin im Oktober ca 5 x in zurigo
Grazie


----------



## singlestoph (31. August 2012)

ok


----------



## versus (2. September 2012)

moots fertig aufgebaut (e-thirteen kurbel, gabelkonus, SILBERNE  kette, king cage ti, esi grips, fizik gobi) und dann gleich mal richtig dreckig gemacht 




20120902_altberg_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

bischen schwere als stophs plastebomber ist es dann schon:



20120902_altberg_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr

päuschen



20120902_altberg_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr

obligatorisches logpiling



mootspiling von ver.sus auf Flickr

sauber eingesaut



20120902_altberg_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr

das rad ist super agil, wendig. selbst auf den sehr matschigen trails von heute hat sich das moots sehr gut gemacht - geiles teil  

ausklingen lassen



20120902_altberg_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20120902_altberg_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## drinkandbike (2. September 2012)

hey..das haben wir aber nicht so besprochen. Das arme Moots so ranzunehmen. Bei mir lags warm und trocken im Kleiderschrank


----------



## Altitude (3. September 2012)

die e13-kurbel macht sich gut...

@stopf
abgenommen?


----------



## Don Trailo (3. September 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> die e13-kurbel macht sich gut...
> 
> @stopf
> abgenommen?


 60er pattern wurden schon früher verwendet bei damenklamotten um zu kaschieren 

_noch ne seatbackstütze von hope oder use oder was auch immer und das bike bekommt 8 punkte_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> _noch ne seatbackstütze von hope oder use oder was auch immer und das bike bekommt 8 punkte_



stütze von hope 

8 von wieviel punkten ? ;-)

ich nehme gerne vorschläge für hübsche setback stützen entgegen (15mm minimum). die thomson gehört grundsätzlich eh ins scandal.

bei use sind mir schon 2 alien klemmungen gebrochen. die muss ich nicht unbedingt nochmal haben.


----------



## cluso (3. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 60er pattern wurden schon früher verwendet bei damenklamotten um zu kaschieren
> 
> _*noch ne seatbackstütze von hope oder use oder was auch immer* und das bike bekommt 8 punkte_



Mein erster Gedanke....spontan fällt mir auch PMP ein.


----------



## versus (3. September 2012)

gibts nur in 320mm und damit zu kurz.


----------



## shutupandride (4. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> gibts nur in 320mm und damit zu kurz.


nimm halt eine moots.
was ist das moots für eine größe?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2012)

das Moots ist ein Traum ! 
(bis auf die Sattelstütze....)
die aktuellen Fullys von denen finde ich dagegen grauslig :kotz:


----------



## versus (4. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nimm halt eine moots.
> was ist das moots für eine größe?



habe ich doch, aber die hat kein setback. 18".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. September 2012)

man müsste das sitzrohr raussägen und 1-1,5° flacher reinbraten


----------



## singlestoph (4. September 2012)

genau, probier mal eine gebogene moots


----------



## versus (5. September 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> genau, probier mal eine gebogene moots



die verbogene moots sähe dann auch viel besser aus, als die verknickte thomson, gell?

der witz ist, dass ich die thomson gar nicht unschön finde, sonst hätte ich sie schliesslich nicht gekauft! 

und meine meinung ist in diesem fall ja nun die wichtigste :d


----------



## shutupandride (5. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> 18"


also, wenn du es mal loswerden willst


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also, wenn du es mal loswerden willst


 
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das er es verkaufen wird.... ...gehört doch nach 14 tagen schon zu seinen   bikes in seiner sammlung 

......ich war ja auch nahe dran mit kaj einen deal zu machen .... aber mein flugticket und die dazugehörende reise war wichtiger


----------



## versus (5. September 2012)

frisch verliebt soll man ja keine grossen versprechen machen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das mootoxz in absehbarer zeit zum verkauf stehen wird ;-)

der kauf des moots hat wie man schon sehen konnte konsequenzen für das inbred gehabt. erstaunlicherweise durchaus positive wie ich jetzt finde. 

10.2kg leicht geworden, mehr titan dran und dazu noch richitg hübsch - auch wenn es die iphone fotos in der beginnenden dämmerung nicht adäquat abbilden:




inbred ti 20120904 von ver.sus auf Flickr




inbred ti 20120904 von ver.sus auf Flickr




inbred ti 20120904 von ver.sus auf Flickr

änderungen:
gabel (von fox zu white brothers)
bremsen (von m4 zu mini)
scheiben (von 200/180 floating zu 180/160 wave)
sattel (von gel flite zu tune komm vor)
reifen (von nn/rr zu sb 8) - mittelfristig wird es auf roro rauslaufen
stütze (von thomson zu moots)
vorbau (von thomson zu tune)
spanner (von xtr zu tune)

es wird dann mal noch bessere fotos für die galerie geben.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. September 2012)

finde auch das es echt feiner geworden ist.....
und 10.2 ist ein superwert für dein HT

noch unsere carbonfelgen raupappen  und du hast ein unter 10kg bike fürs leben 
bravo

p.s die gabel wäre was für mein winterhobel
CRC schmeisst gerade dt gabeln raus zum guten preis... na..?


----------



## Fezza (5. September 2012)

Sehr schön!!

etwas raciger als vorher, dank dem Moots sicher auch gewollt! mir gefällts noch besser als vorher!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2012)

echt schöner geworden. Gewicht ist ein guter nebeneffekt


----------



## versus (5. September 2012)

merci allerseits! 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> noch unsere carbonfelgen raupappen  und du hast ein unter 10kg bike fürs leben
> bravo



ausser dem sattel ist da gar kein carbon dran. drum freut mich das gewicht umso mehr. ich habe noch eine tune bigfoot hier liegen, die inkl. 2 kb glatt 500gramm wiegt. wenn ich jetzt noch die richtige achslänge für das innenlager finde, dann kommen nochmal 150gr von der kurbel weg. mit roro + milch sollte ich dann auch auf knapp unter 10 kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (5. September 2012)

Cool!!! grosse Füsse und grosse Räder passen sicher gut zusammen!


----------



## singlestoph (5. September 2012)

ti achse aus frm lager 91g in 120mm und 117mm aus Hope lager 101g liegen da


----------



## versus (5. September 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ti achse aus frm lager 91g in 120mm und 117mm aus Hope lager 101g liegen da



ha, 117mm klingen sehr gut 

vielleicht kann man auch gleich das ganze lager. komme vorbei


----------



## versus (5. September 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Cool!!! grosse Füsse und grosse Räder passen sicher gut zusammen!



und dann schliesst sich der tune-kreis (vorbau - spanner - kurbel - sattel)


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> und dann schliesst sich der tune-kreis (vorbau - spanner - kurbel - sattel)




bleib mir aber ja nicht mit dem Bauch beim "hinter den Sattel gehen" am komm Vor hängen.....

das einhängen beim "nach vor kommen" verträgt die Gestellaufhängung an der Decke gar nicht gut....

2 klasse Bike die du uns da zeigst


----------



## versus (6. September 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> bleib mir aber ja nicht mit dem Bauch beim "hinter den Sattel gehen" am komm Vor hängen.....



 was genau meinst du mit "bauch" ??? 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> 2 klasse Bike die du uns da zeigst



danke


----------



## shutupandride (6. September 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> 2 klasse Bike die du uns da zeigst


da gibt´s auch keine zwei meinungen


----------



## versus (6. September 2012)

habe gestern mal noch die tune mit 23/36 rangefummelt. braucht eine 120er achse, scheint aber ganz gut zu funktionieren. zum "race-mode" passt die kurbel ziemlich gut. 

allerdings bin ich noch am überlegen, ob es besser 24/38 werden sollte...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> mit roro + milch sollte ich dann auch auf knapp unter 10 kommen




sparst du mit richtigen crosser reifen nicht noch mehr gewicht. haftungstechnisch sollten die ja auf gleichem niveau liegen, die crosserpelle sogar noch etwas besser abschneiden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. September 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> sparst du mit richtigen crosser reifen nicht noch mehr gewicht. haftungstechnisch sollten die ja auf gleichem niveau liegen, die crosserpelle sogar noch etwas besser abschneiden......



aha, der herr beliebt zu scherzen! 

ich wusste gar nicht, dass du dich mit crosserpellen auskennst


----------



## Fezza (6. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> habe gestern mal noch die tune mit 23/36 rangefummelt. braucht eine 120er achse, scheint aber ganz gut zu funktionieren. zum "race-mode" passt die kurbel ziemlich gut.
> 
> allerdings bin ich noch am überlegen, ob es besser 24/38 werden sollte...



Ich denke: "probieren geht über studieren"....

Aber viel wichtiger: BILD!! (Bilder)


----------



## singlestoph (6. September 2012)

schade dass thuu-nee keine setbäck sitzpfosten macht
oder kann man die auch wie bei thomson zurechtbiegen?


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. September 2012)

durchaus.... 









versus schrieb:


> aha, der herr beliebt zu scherzen!
> 
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass du dich mit crosserpellen auskennst


----------



## versus (6. September 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> durchaus....



oh, das thema wollte ich eigentlich nicht ansprechen 

dann behaupte ich jetzt einfach als nächstes, dass du keine erfahrung mit schwalbe im allgemeinen und dem roro im speziellen hast, fährst /fuhrst doch selbst am merlin traktorreifen, ha! 




20120902_altberg_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Altitude (6. September 2012)

wow, das "ausschlachten" hat dem oneone gut getan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. September 2012)

Ach,  "das" thema sehe ich mittlerweile ganz entspannt..

Trotzdem muss ich dir sagen, daß ich mit den haha und hihi reifen hinreichend Erfahrung habe um sie kategorisch abzulehnen. (erst recht seitdem ich teilzeit patschenbeauftragter im localen freundlichen bin) Der einzige der überhaupt in Betracht käme wäre der Fat Albert. Solltest du mal die Möglichkeit haben mit mir mal wieder fahren zu gehen, werde ich dir anschaulich die Vorteile von "Traktorreifen" gerne näherbringen.

Nette Karren - trotz der knickoptik...


----------



## singlestoph (6. September 2012)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> Solltest du mal die Möglichkeit haben mit mir mal wieder fahren zu gehen, werde ich dir anschaulich die Vorteile von "Traktorreifen" gerne näherbringen.



bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen ausfahrt anfang august hatte ich nicht den eindruck, dass deine reifen einen entscheidenden vorteil gebracht hätten   

wir haben einfach ziemlich unterschiedliche anforderungsprofile. sollte ich mich zu einem bergabseminar im tirol durchringen, werde ich bei diesem thema an deinen lippen hängen 

(das war jetzt ich vom stophaccount)


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. September 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> bei unserer letzten gemeinsamen ausfahrt anfang august hatte ich nicht den eindruck, dass deine reifen einen entscheidenden vorteil gebracht hätten
> 
> wir haben einfach ziemlich unterschiedliche anforderungsprofile. sollte ich mich zu einem bergabseminar im tirol durchringen, werde ich bei diesem thema an deinen lippen hängen
> 
> (das war jetzt ich vom stophaccount)





Das lag allein an dem technisch erzwungenermassen gefahrenen cc schlappen von maxxis und nichtberücksichtigung der daraus resultierenden linienwahl....Jetzt mittlerweile tubeless (omg).... Konnte ich verletzungsbedingt leider noch nicht testen....

Und ja du hast recht mit dem unterschiedlichen anforderungsprofil... Würde ich nur bei schönwetter auf forststrassen rollen.....


----------



## aal (13. September 2012)




----------



## shutupandride (14. September 2012)

schönes merlin


----------



## eXtra (18. September 2012)




----------



## radheinz (23. September 2012)




----------



## Rutil (23. September 2012)

Ohne Camo Gabel und mit richtigen Reifen wäre es fast nicht mehr zum aushalten


----------



## versus (24. September 2012)

safiental -> valsertal

wasserspeicher thalkirch - absurdes bauwerk mitten in den bergen



mootoxz_20120923_00 von ver.sus auf Flickr

hochwärts



mootoxz_20120923_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

knapp vorbei am selbstauslöser ;-)



mootoxz_20120923_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




mootoxz_20120923_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr

blick richtung valsertal



mootoxz_20120923_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr




mootoxz_20120923_09 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Rutil (24. September 2012)

häßliche Gegend, häßliches Rad, häßlich fotografiert (zumindest rede ich mir das ganz, ganz fest ein...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkonserve (24. September 2012)

Schön und auf stimmig getrimmt: FOX Decal + schwarz eloxierte Bedienelemente gefallen! Und endlich mal eine e13 Kurbel an einem tollen Bike.


----------



## helmet (30. September 2012)

Hallo liebe Titanfans, ich bitte um Mithilfe. Mein Moots ist mir aus dem Kellerabteil geklaut worde. In Berlin Charlottenburg, Schlossnähe. Also bitte Augen und Ohren auf! Vielen Dank.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/48394-moots-in-berlin-gestohlen-500-finderlohn


----------



## TiJoe (30. September 2012)

Heute meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem King Kahuna vollbracht.

Scheee wars! 





Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (11. Oktober 2012)

Passo Cinque Croci und Merlin Echo und dude, A.D. 2003


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2012)

schönes bild!














btw musste ich irgendwie direkt an den hier denken


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


>


der hat auf alle fälle ordentlich einen an der waffel, insoweit ist übereinstimmung vorhanden


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Passo Cinque Croci und Merlin Echo und dude, A.D. 2003


 
ausser das man dir die paar bierchen und den alltag  ansiehst bist ja immer noch in der gleichen kiloliga
 hut ab....


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der hat auf alle fälle ordentlich einen an der waffel, insoweit ist übereinstimmung vorhanden:d



:d


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (16. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal den sonnigen Vormittag für eine sehr nette Tour mit meiner Frau genutzt! 

Deswegen auch mal ihr Rädchen hier im Thread: 





Grüße an den Rest der Welt!


----------



## InoX (17. Oktober 2012)

Sie gut aus. Das Rot wirkt knallig und die Manitou sieht etwas zu sehr nach Plaste aus aber es passt auch irgendwie. Ich würde es auch fahren.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X40A9-bo-c"]Pat Pat Metheny - Alfie (audio track from What's It All About - June 14, 2011) - YouTube[/nomedia]

endlos blauer Himmel von der ersten Fahrminute weg, 



 






 "sich die Ruhe reinziehen" auf trockenen Bergkräutern






von weiten sichtbare Wege wo kein fahrbares weiterkommen scheint, und sich dann doch als genussvoll entpuppen...











seht ihr das ausgesezte Felsband....





...
endlose Trails mit teils viel Luft unterm Hintern....













und morgen Abend, verhüllt in einer dicken Schneehülle....


----------



## OneTwo (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## shutupandride (26. Oktober 2012)

sehr schön, B.
die angsprochene tour machen wir einfach nächstes jahr.
wie wars eigentlich mit den kleinen rädern nach der langen zeit?


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Oktober 2012)

danke A.

Diese Tour wäre eigentlich perfekt für uns gewesen. Langer Aufstieg zum viel quatschen, und bergab ein extrem hoher Trailanteil.
Lustigerweise war der Titananteil auf dieser Strecke gestern 100%. Ein 20jähriges Serotta Ati gesellte sich hinzu...

Kleine Räder...
ich ertappe mich hier und da mit der Frage nach der Daseinsberechtigung, da das Eriksen den Aktionsradius kaum erweitert. Sitz ich dann erst mal drauf erfreut mich der doch etwas höhere Komfort und das tolle Fahrverhalten jedesmal aufs neue.

Aber wie gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist schon sehr, sehr klein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Diese Tour wäre eigentlich perfekt für uns gewesen. Langer Aufstieg zum viel quatschen,



ist es DER lange aufstieg, an den ich denke???




DSC02702 von ver.sus auf Flickr

da war aber irgendwann nicht mehr viel mit quatschen - zumindest bei mir 

manchmal auch weil es einem die sprache verschlagen hat




DSC02714 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (26. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Lustigerweise war der Titananteil auf dieser Strecke gestern 100%. Ein 20jähriges Serotta Ati gesellte sich hinzu...


baldi?
ansonsten: aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
wenn ich immer deine bilder sehe, besteht die notwendigkeit umsomehr


----------



## TiJoe (26. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> wenn ich immer deine bilder sehe, besteht die notwendigkeit umsomehr



Geht mir genauso!


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Oktober 2012)

@v

eigentlich dacht ich an meine obige Tour. Die Ti Tour 11 bestand ja aus mehreren kurzen Anstiegen......mann war das ein Tag....

@A
nö, ein mir unbekannter, mit einem rot/gelb teillackierten Ati. Scheint ein alter Klassiker gewesen zu sein, weil er mich fragte ob die Scheibenbremsen da runter nicht faden..... Ein netter Kerl auf jeden Fall...

Jungs, selten so perfekte Trails gefahren wie gestern....


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Jungs, selten so perfekte Trails gefahren wie gestern....



das sieht wirklich hammer aus


----------



## singlestoph (26. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ist es DER lange aufstieg, an den ich denke???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, der fährt auch immer die selbe tour der langweiler

:d


----------



## cluso (26. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht wirklich hammer aus




Super, jetzt ist mir die Kinnlade auf den Tisch gefallen..


----------



## elrond (26. Oktober 2012)

@nebeljäger:   
Was für Bilder!


----------



## nebeljäger (12. November 2012)

versus mit seinen wunderschönen Ti Treff 2010 Fotos hat den perfekten Übergang geschaffen....

heute gabs ein ständiges eintauchen in beinahe mystische Stimmungen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ-Ty_WNmE4"]Death Cab for Cutie - Unobstructed Views - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

Endlich mal Fotos die Deinem Synonym vollauf gerecht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (12. November 2012)

Hallo Nebeljäger 

Tja , das wär mal eine Runde fürs Ti-Treff!
Mein geschultes Auge erkennt da die Alp Mora Tour

Das ist dann doch ein wenig mehr bergauf treten als an deiner Hausrunde - gelle!!!!
Bei 30 grad Celsius und 16kg velo ist mir da erst das Wasser und danach die Puste ausgegangen

Gruss Tom


----------



## versus (24. November 2012)

NOVUM! ich war heute mit meinen beiden ti 29ern unterwegs. ich auf dem on one, mein begleiter (dessen cielo gerade nur eine intakte bremse hat) auf dem moots:




20121124_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121124_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121124_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121124_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121124_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. November 2012)

Den ->  <- für die Bilder..

Den hier ->  <- für das OnOne.  Immer wieder schön!


----------



## Fezza (27. November 2012)

So, war am Sonntag wiedermal draussen.... 14° zu Beginn....

nach dem ersten Km auf Asphalt entschied ich mich, den Wanderweg für die ersten ca. 300hm zu nutzen....





nicht ganz flach, mit viel Laub aber ruhig!!...







nach einer knappen Stunde sah es so aus....





weiter geht's auf Asphalt und danach auf Schotter, an einem Bikeverbot (wäre ein flowiger Trail!!) vorbei bis zum höchsten Punkt der Runde...









inkl. Belohnung im Bidonhalter.....

....Ausblick bei herbstlich-kaltem Wind....





und nach einem Hammertrail mit einem kleinen Zwischenfall, der Blick zurück nach oben.....




...und Schadensbegutachtung.....





Fazit: mehr fahren, würde leichter machen, bessere Technik geben, konzentrationsfähigkeit würde steigen, Schläge mit den Beinen (und nicht am Sattel) ausbalancieren...

... kurzum,  SCHEEE wars!!!

Fezza


----------



## versus (27. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> inkl. Belohnung im Bidonhalter.....



ihr habt aber komische bierdosen in FL 

sieht nach einer schönen tour aus


----------



## Fezza (27. November 2012)

Glaub mir, wenn ich dort ein Bier getrunken hätte, wäre nicht nur der Sattel über den Jordan gegangen...

2h, 700 hm und sowohl im Up- wie auch im Downhill alles dabei, was Spass macht!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Schläge mit den Beinen (und nicht am Sattel) ausbalancieren...


Sattel bergab absenken kann auch helfen


----------



## Fezza (27. November 2012)

...könnte helfen, wird bei diesem Bike aber nicht gemacht. 

Wenn, dann bei einem "allmountain-Bike" mit entsprechendem Einsatzbereich....

...hier war die Kombi Gewicht-Carbonstreben-Wippe-Jokes wohl einfach zuviel des guten...


----------



## nebeljäger (27. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


>



ach lass es doch so, sieht aus wie der treue Blick von Pinia...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (27. November 2012)

Pinia schaut noch schräger...


----------



## nebeljäger (27. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Pinia schaut noch schräger...



die Restschräge erledigt dein Gewicht....

tssssss.....und weg........


----------



## knicksiknacksi (28. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> ...könnte helfen, wird bei diesem Bike aber nicht gemacht.
> 
> Wenn, dann bei einem "allmountain-Bike" mit entsprechendem Einsatzbereich....
> 
> ...hier war die Kombi Gewicht-Carbonstreben-Wippe-Jokes wohl einfach zuviel des guten...




Warum nicht? Ist der trail weniger steil wenn du auf dem titanhobel sitzt? Werden andere physikalische gestzmässigkeiten ausser kraft gesetzt?


Ganz ehrlich, ist doch quatsch oder....


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2012)

es gibt halt immer wieder teile die kaputt gehen
 lohnt es sich da wissenschaftlich nach der ursache zu forschen?


----------



## Fezza (28. November 2012)

Da hast recht Don....

.. kurz zur Erklärung: das Bike wurde gekauft, um die Leidenschaft zum Bikesport wieder ausleben zu können, wurde von über 11 auf unter 9.5 Kilo abgespeckt und sollte eigentlich nur dazu dienen, "fit" zu werden.... 

... dass damit solche Trails und Wanderwege gefahren werden, liegt nur daran, dass noch kein neues Bike den Weg in den Keller fand.... 

.. aus diesem Grund wird auch nichts (oder eben so wenig wie möglich) in dieses Bike investiert.....



....als kleine Vorschau aufs Wochenende.....


----------



## cluso (28. November 2012)

@ Fezza,

wenn das Rad gefahren wird geht auch was kaputt. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj1Cy3YtK9w"]Emerson,Lake & Palmer - C'est La Vie - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (28. November 2012)

jup, dass mal was kapputt geht ist wohl normal, werde wohl bald wieder fahren können... Darauf freu ich mich!


----------



## versus (28. November 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> jup, dass mal was kapputt geht ist wohl normal, werde wohl bald wieder fahren können... Darauf freu ich mich!



geht morgen zu post ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2012)

damit der Thread nicht verhungert schieb ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein  









und Farbe gabs heute auch....


----------



## ottmar (30. Dezember 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

zum Jahreswechsel noch ein Bild von den versifften Verhältnissen im Südwesten, macht trotzdem höllisch Spaß


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> damit der Thread nicht verhungert schieb ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein



sehr schöne bilder! 

das rad sieht irgendwie aber immer noch zu gross aus, gerade für ein ht mit langhubiger gabel. ist der sattel auf den fotos abgesenkt?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Januar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schöne bilder!
> 
> das rad sieht irgendwie aber immer noch zu gross aus, gerade für ein ht mit langhubiger gabel. ist der sattel auf den fotos abgesenkt?


danke ! 
das ist ein 18" Rahmen, bei meiner Größe ist das eigentlich ok
zumal das kein Freeride HT für den Bikepark ist, sondern als langhubiges  AM Tourenbike genutzt wird.
und ja der Sattel ist auf den obigen Bildern abgesenkt 
so sieht das bergauf aus


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2013)

ok danke, sieht viel besser aus. jetzt finde ich nur noch den lenkwinkel recht flach, aber das ist bekanntermassen sehr subjektiv. 140er gabel?

und auch hier: 
schönes foto! scheint kein zufall gewesen zu sein ;-)


----------



## knicksiknacksi (1. Januar 2013)

@_björn_

hab ein wenig nachsicht mit dem kollegen, er ist halt beinharter traditionalist, was so gewisse dinge betrifft...


na volker, soll ich dich mal in die schöne, nicht ganz so neue welt der modernen geometrien einführen...


p.s. björn was bedeutet das 301 timega? ein frontend aus titan mit 301er hinterbau? das war der plan bei mir, bis ich mir mein ziegenaltherrenrad hab bauen lassen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Januar 2013)

ja LW ist recht flach aber die Gabel hat im belasteten Zustand ~25% SAG. Das sieht beim Longtravel HT im unbelasteten Zustand immer etwas komisch aus  
FW = 150mm 

301TiMega = ein 301, ein Ragley Ti und ein Mega
daraus EIN Projekt machen wäre verlockend.....


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> hab ein wenig nachsicht mit dem kollegen, er ist halt beinharter traditionalist, was so gewisse dinge betrifft...
> 
> 
> na volker, soll ich dich mal in die schöne, nicht ganz so neue welt der modernen geometrien einführen....



da kann ich kaum wiedersprechen. wobei hey, ich habe drei 29er (dieser neue trend. mtb mit grossen rädern die besser rollen und trotzdem keine treckingräder sind) und eins davon ist voll-, das andere gar nicht gefedert. 
ausserdem denke ich über die anschaffung eines fatbikes nach. also wenn ich nicht der supertrendy fashionvictim bin 

dir ein gutes neues und gutes gelingen mit dem professionellen "einführen in neue geometrien"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (3. Januar 2013)

Schön wars.


----------



## Nimron (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## TiJoe (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne location!

Jetzt noch das Bike scharf stellen... ;-)

Joe


----------



## Nimron (27. Januar 2013)

Oh...und ich dachte, hier liegt der Focus auf der "freien Wildbahn" 






Bei den Wetterverhältnissen war es mit dem iPhone auch nicht so leicht, hübsche Bilder zu machen.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2013)

titan im schnee bei nacht...


----------



## aal (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2013)

aal schrieb:


> .......



fast zu schade mit sowas in den Schnee zu gehen....


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2013)

sunday morning ride -cyclocross on icey gravel


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2013)

Immer wieder ein schönes Bild der Ritschey... Titan und Crosser passt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Immer wieder ein schönes Bild der Ritschey... Titan und Crosser passt gut!



grazie...


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> grazie...



Schätze halt den Ti-Komfort  Alu ist doch ziemlich bockig. Für´s Rennen ist Alu OK, aber länger als die 40 Minuten ist´s halt anstrengend. 

Robert


----------



## shutupandride (10. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schätze halt den Ti-Komfort


dann behalt das DK besser und mach einen stummelvorbau hin


----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2013)

da muss ich dem zigarettenbürschla ausnahmsweise zustimmen...


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> dann behalt das DK besser und mach einen stummelvorbau hin



das ist aber hübsch geworden. und wird bald noch hübscher


----------



## shutupandride (11. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> das ist aber hübsch geworden. und wird bald noch hübscher


ganz sicher!
das ein oder andere teil wird noch verändert (hope x2 statt v2, andere Gabel und die crest felgen erscheinen mir auch ein bisschen wabblig), aber fertig ist man ja nie ...
danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



ein sehr schickes rad... muß ich neidlos anerkennen


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> dann behalt das DK besser und mach einen stummelvorbau hin



Mein Problem ist die Höhe nicht die Länge


----------



## shutupandride (11. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist die Höhe nicht die Länge


achso, jetzt check ichs ...


----------



## shutupandride (11. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> ein sehr schickes rad... muß ich neidlos anerkennen


Danggeh!
Dai woa hod scho a ern Daug.
(besonders das Ibis)


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Danggeh!
> Dai woa hod scho a ern Daug.
> (besonders das Ibis)



Was hältst du von schwarzen Kurbeln? Je nachdem, welche Speichen du verbaut hast... Falls es DT Revos sind, versuch doch mal vorne links und hinten rechts DT Comp und knall die gscheit an, das sollte gegen Wabbeln helfen


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was hältst du von schwarzen Kurbeln? Je nachdem, welche Speichen du verbaut hast... Falls es DT Revos sind, versuch doch mal vorne links und hinten rechts DT Comp und knall die gscheit an, das sollte gegen Wabbeln helfen



ich habe bei mir crest + revo. die sind supersteif und ich bringe vermutlich etwas mehr auf die waage, als der her s.u.a.r.


----------



## shutupandride (11. Februar 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was hältst du von schwarzen Kurbeln? Je nachdem, welche Speichen du verbaut hast... Falls es DT Revos sind, versuch doch mal vorne links und hinten rechts DT Comp und knall die gscheit an, das sollte gegen Wabbeln helfen



ich hätte zwei relativ neue RF deus gehabt, bei den schöneren hat das kleine KB am rahmen angelegen, die anderen haben uncool ausgeschaut.
jetzt sind erst mal die vorgängermodelle der jetzigen XTR unterwegs, die fand ich schon immer heiss und werten die möhre optisch bestimmt auf 

LRS: ich dachte, ich bau mir einen leichten satz zusammen und hab beidseitig dt revolution 2.0-1.5, bzw. sapim laser 2.0-1.5 verbaut weil ich dachte dass das bei meinem fliegengewicht schon ok ist. die spannung ist auch schön gleichmässig aber irgendwie kommt mir besonders das HR zu soft vor.
bock auf umspeichen hab ich nur bedingt, auch wenn es mir logisch erscheint, dass dickere speichen die steifigkeit erhöhen würde. mal sehen


----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2013)

middelburn, e13 oder whiteindustries


----------



## Baldi (15. Februar 2013)

Middleburn hätt ich noch rumliegen Hat bei mir aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht ans Mawis gewollt:-((((((


----------



## opi13 (20. Februar 2013)

ein Bow mit 650b ( ich weiß die Rahmenform ist nicht jedermanns Sache )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Wenn du jetzt noch eine anständige Gabel verbaust ists noch besser. Auf einem Bein kann man nicht stehen.


----------



## -odi- (20. Februar 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


>


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ... Auf einem Bein kann man nicht stehen.



... sorry, aber da muss ich doch gleich mal widersprechen ...


----------



## InoX (20. Februar 2013)

Hart aber wahr... er sitzt... 


Meinen Respekt wegen dieses Kampfgeistes.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (20. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Hart aber wahr... er sitzt...
> 
> 
> Meinen Respekt wegen dieses Kampfgeistes.



 stimmt, hatte ich mir beim Posten auch schon überlegt ... der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch das Standbild


----------



## Nimron (23. Februar 2013)

Merlin Oreas im Bergischen bei frostigen Wetterverhältnissen:
















Derr Muddguard soll im Winter vermeiden, dass der Popo komplett durchnässt wird.


----------



## RealNBK (24. Februar 2013)

.. was er in diesem falle leider nicht tut... zumindest sieht es nicht so aus..


----------



## Nimron (24. Februar 2013)

Doch, doch...

Der Rücken wird nach wie vor dreckig, aber deas Sitzpolster der Radhose, bleibt halbwegs trocken, womit auch längere Touren erträglich werden.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Doch, doch...



 geometrisch schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (24. Februar 2013)

Süß, Reflektoren an den Pedalen.


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> geometrisch schwer vorstellbar.



wenn man rückwärts fährt könnte es klappen.


----------



## shutupandride (24. Februar 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Doch, doch...


dass der bobbes ned nass wird, schaut des bei mir so aus bei siff (ästhetisch empfindliche Naturen möchten mich bitte fortan in ihre ignore Liste aufnehmen)



abgesehen von dem Lappen und den Rückstrahlern ganz nett Dein Rad

    @opi13: nimmst des corratec zum Ti Treff mit oder den Oldtimer? Egal, freue mich auf eine Testfahrt


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2013)

von wan issn des foddo?



shutupandride schrieb:


>




so a driggot hab ich vor über zwa jährle in die aldkleiderdonne von "fädder helft den närmberchern" geschmissen...


----------



## shutupandride (25. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> von wan issn des foddo?
> .... so a driggot hab ich vor über zwa jährle in die aldkleiderdonne von "fädder helft den närmberchern" geschmissen...


Das Foto, werter Kollege mit der seltsamen Rechtschreibung, stammt von einer Hobby-Veranstaltung am hiesigen Schmausenbuck, A.D. 2009.
Dem ewigen Kreislauf übergebe ich nur Sachen, die absolut unbrauchbar geworden sind; modische Eitelkeiten erkenne ich nicht als Grund an.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (25. Februar 2013)

ihr seit wirklich unterhaltsame bayern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (25. Februar 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> ihr seit wirklich unterhaltsame bayern...



Oh je, ich glaube das sind Franken... 

Aber unterhaltsam sind die beiden allemal!


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Oh je, ich glaube das sind Franken...
> 
> Aber unterhaltsam sind die beiden allemal!



sofern man bei der unterhaltung versteht um was es so in etwa geht


----------



## Baldi (25. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück haben wir bald Intensivkurs


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir bald Intensivkurs



und immerhin schon *lektion 2*


----------



## shutupandride (25. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Oh je, ich glaube das sind Franken...


allerdings.
wäre der ignorante Napoleon nicht gewesen, wären wir heute noch eigenständig und würden nicht mit Schuhplattlern, Lederhosen, Gamsbart, Heimatabenden, Obatzter, Weißwurscht, dem FC Bayern und dem ganzen Gedudel in einen Topf geworfen werden.
Damit haben wir hier NIX am Hut !!! 
So das musste mal raus.
Klugschei$$modus off


----------



## knicksiknacksi (25. Februar 2013)

bis´l schwaches argument sich auf den napoleon rauszureden - den haben wir samt den bayern rausgeschmissen...

prost  (held bräu hell)




a weng content


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2013)

Dafür hat sich ja mal ein Franke als Bayrischer MP versucht.


----------



## MalteetlaM (25. Februar 2013)

[THM]ThomasS;10337870 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, hatte ich mir beim Posten auch schon überlegt ... der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch das Standbild



Dumme aber ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie hältst du dich auf dem Sattel? Ich würde erwarten, dass du permanent nach vorne rutschst?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (26. Februar 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Dumme aber ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie hältst du dich auf dem Sattel? Ich würde erwarten, dass du permanent nach vorne rutschst?



die Last lag mehr auf den Armen und wenn man genug Kraft aufbringt, drückt es den Hintern ausreichend gegen den Sattel ... das Konzept hatte ich damals verfolgt, um bei ausreichender Sattelhöhe schnell & sicher aufsteigen zu können, heute klappt das irgendwie anders und meine Sattelstellung kann schon fast als normal bezeichnet werden


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht...
> (sorry für das trockene, pulvrige, wie Musik unter den Reifen knirschende weisse Etwas, dass viele von euch nimmer sehen können....)
> 
> 500 hm über dem Rheintal....dem Trubel entflogen...
> ...


Mann oh Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Februar 2013)

du machst mich echt fertig bernhard!


----------



## Baldi (27. Februar 2013)

Super, ich muss def. am Freitgag Nachmittag frei nehmen und in die Höh


----------



## Fezza (27. Februar 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Super, ich muss def. am Freitgag Nachmittag frei nehmen und in die Höh



Ja, ich muss nachher wohl auch noch mitm Hund raus, die Sonne geniessen 

und morgen gibts dann wohl eine kurze Runde on bike


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2013)

was für geile fotos...danke - grad mag ich den winter wieder... *schnäuz*


----------



## TiJoe (27. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> was für geile fotos...danke - grad mag ich den winter wieder... *schnäuz*


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2013)

solche Schätze versteckt der B in seiner Privatgalerie ...


----------



## Altitude (27. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> allerdings.
> wäre der ignorante Napoleon nicht gewesen, wären wir heute noch eigenständig und würden nicht mit Schuhplattlern, Lederhosen, Gamsbart, Heimatabenden, Obatzter, Weißwurscht, dem FC Bayern und dem ganzen Gedudel in einen Topf geworfen werden.
> Damit haben wir hier NIX am Hut !!!
> So das musste mal raus.



ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das jemals poste:
ich stimme dem herrn aus nürnberg zu!


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das jemals poste:
> ich stimme dem herrn aus nürnberg zu!


grenzüberschreitende Solidarität


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2013)

eher:

der feind meines feindes ist mein freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> eher:
> 
> der feind meines feindes ist mein freund



Und ich glaubte schon an Völkerverständigung


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich glaubte schon an Völkerverständigung



ich denke eher an lokalkolorit


----------



## Fezza (28. Februar 2013)

Nachdem es Nebeljäger vorgemacht hat, konnte ich mir heute ein Zeitfenster für die erste  Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr schaffen, nachdem der Wecker um 05:00 geklingelt hat....


.... musste ich bei diesem Wetter unbedingt raus,,,,





Vor der Haustüre los, 5 Minuten "einrollen" dann kommt der schon langsam tauende erste Anstieg....





...dann wurden meine Pläne durch meine ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen vereitelt, da diese einer Delegation aus dem Kosovo eine Show bieten mussten und deswegen die, von mir geplante Route nicht befahren werde konnte....

....diese Richtung wurde eingeschlagen.....





....auf dem Rückweg nach einigen Brems-schwierigkeiten durch doch recht kalte Felgen und Bremsbeläge, ein Blick in die Richtung, aus welcher die Bilder vom Nebeljäger stammen....






Sehr schön war's und dank neuen Überschuhen sogar bis zum Schluss schön angenehm warm


----------



## Baldi (28. Februar 2013)

Schöne Bilder HU. Die Bremsprobleme im Winter gehören wohl bald der Vergangenheit an


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder HU. Die Bremsprobleme im Winter gehören wohl bald der Vergangenheit an



Das wünschen wir ihm doch
Etwas in RAW und später was gebürstetes.


----------



## Fezza (1. März 2013)

Ja, das wünschte ich mir gestern auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder HU. Die Bremsprobleme im Winter gehören wohl bald der Vergangenheit an



aha!?!? gabs die entscheidende wende, sprich den turner? harharhar...


----------



## cluso (2. März 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ja, ich muss nachher wohl auch noch mitm Hund raus, die Sonne geniessen
> 
> und morgen gibts dann wohl eine kurze Runde on bike



Welche Sonne?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2013)

Geiles Wetter! Aber zuviel Schnee, 4 km hab ich durch den Wald geschoben


----------



## Baldi (3. März 2013)

Die Wanderung hat sich gelohnt, schöne Bilder


----------



## TiJoe (3. März 2013)

Bei mir ist all der schöne Schnee zu Matsch geworden.

Deswegen sieht mein Kona auch trotz Sonnenschein recht verdreckt aus:




Abber schee wars...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (3. März 2013)

Sag mal, wie groß bist Du denn?
Schon mit Deinem Kumpel bzgl. eines Biketermins gesprochen?
LG, C


----------



## TiJoe (3. März 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie groß bist Du denn?
> Schon mit Deinem Kumpel bzgl. eines Biketermins gesprochen?
> LG, C



Ich bin wohl ein Standriese...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10369613#post10369613

Wegen des Termins bekommst du heute Abend noch eine PN...

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2013)

.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (3. März 2013)

redigiert


----------



## Rutil (4. März 2013)

Die Griffe  (Sind das ESI?)


Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter! Aber zuviel Schnee, 4 km hab ich durch den Wald geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (4. März 2013)

Ja, sind ESI. Grad hab ich anderswo nen Satz Race Face Kurbeln in rosa für billig gefunden, ob das gut aussehen würde?!


----------



## InoX (4. März 2013)

Das grüne ist ein scharfes Teil!


----------



## Rutil (4. März 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ja, sind ESI. Grad hab ich anderswo nen Satz Race Face Kurbeln in rosa für billig gefunden, ob das gut aussehen würde?!


 Mit einem rosa Flite schon, dann hättest du die Kontaktpunkte alle gleichfärbig.


----------



## TiJoe (4. März 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ja, ja,  der Joe ist schon nicht klein und er sitzt ganz schön racelastig auf'm Bike. Im Winter würde er auch einen prima Schneepflug abgeben! Nicht übel nehmen Joe!
> Ich glaub ich würde die Position nicht lange aushalten!



Nie wieder werde ich auch nur ein (!) Wort mit dir reden! 

ceya Joe


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2013)

ich hätt noch nen rosa king rumliegen...


----------



## svennox (8. März 2013)

wundervoller ti.Gallerie-bewegungsThread 



knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> redigiert





knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> durchaus....





versus schrieb:


> NOVUM! ich war heute mit meinen beiden ti 29ern unterwegs. ich auf dem on one, mein begleiter (dessen cielo gerade nur eine intakte bremse hat) auf dem moots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







versus schrieb:


> frisch verliebt soll man ja keine grossen versprechen machen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das mootoxz in absehbarer zeit zum verkauf stehen wird ;-)
> 
> der kauf des moots hat wie man schon sehen konnte konsequenzen für das inbred gehabt. erstaunlicherweise durchaus positive wie ich jetzt finde.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriiss (17. März 2013)

.


----------



## opi13 (18. März 2013)

bevor der große Regen kam


----------



## Nimron (23. März 2013)

Ich will endlich Sonne und Wärme  Ist schon Wahnsinn, dass bei uns Ende März nur eine Hand voll schöner Tage waren.






Und andauernd verdreckte Klamotten in der Wäsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (25. März 2013)

Titanbike goes Nötts






Die Quitschende Vorderbremse nervt etwas, ich hab die Bremse noch nie quitschfrei hingekriegt ....











Der Traktorreifen ist super, klebt am Boden und bremst quasi auf Asphalt .... leider passt hinten nix dickeres als 2.1" rein ....






coole Kiste






Schnack


----------



## chriiss (25. März 2013)

.


----------



## singlestoph (25. März 2013)

eigentlich würde ein Ford Mustang meine Persönlichkeit noch viel besser räpresentieren ... dann halt cooles Statement. wenn ich jemals ne Karre kaufen würde würde das Ding sowieso aussehen wie ein Familienvan oder wie ein Schüler Shuttlebus .... ganz so wie die andern Karren im Quartier .....


----------



## cluso (25. März 2013)

Das Cielo...*njam* 

Braucht ihr zufällig eine Schwiegermutter? Hätte da was zum tauschen.


----------



## opi13 (28. März 2013)

so denken wahrscheinlich einige











schöne Ostern


----------



## RealNBK (29. März 2013)

Ah auf dem letzten bild kann man den neuen boschmotor erkennen! Ist giut versteckt der erlkönig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (29. März 2013)

Es schneit schon wieder, gut so, dann wird die Pampe zugedeckt.


----------



## Fezza (29. März 2013)

Cool!! Ein ungefederter Traktor!!!


----------



## cluso (29. März 2013)

So hats bei mir heute auch ausgesehen, mit ein bisschen mehr Schnee.


----------



## Baldi (29. März 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Cool!! Ein ungefederter Traktor!!!



der leichteste Traktor mit 8.070kg


----------



## RealNBK (31. März 2013)

bei so kackwetter schubber ich mir immer meine ledersättel kaputt. Schutzbleche sind was tolles.


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2013)

ich hatte mich ja eigentlich schon ans frühlingswetter gewöhnt ....

dank den Baldibildern bin ich nach dem 1 Stunde Passivvelofahren dann doch noch etwas raus 











das Hangover-Bild (kamera am Bändel an einen Ast gehängt--> baumelte etwas)






nachher wieder in Bett und um Mitternacht hatte ich trotzdem noch Hunger und ein paar Dinge zu erledigen


----------



## Baldi (1. April 2013)

Anmachende Fotos, brrrrrrr, vor allem das Mitternachtsplättli sieht lecker aus


----------



## versus (1. April 2013)

geht mir auch so. ab an den herd


----------



## Baldi (15. April 2013)

Als alleroberster Bärlachjäger ging es heute 1 Monat später als letztes Jahr auf die alljährliche Moots-Bärlauch Tour. Zum Wetter muss ich ja nix sagen. 

Die Beute:







Das Kinderbike (10.5kg) musste auch wieder mal bewegt werden, nur schon dem TI-Treffen wegen....






Verdiente Belohnung, denn nicht jeder fährt für 50g Bärlach 23km...






Meine Frau meinte zwar, wir hätten noch im Garten. Aber ich hab ihn nicht gefunden, daher ab auf die Trails bei so einem schönen Tag...






Wusste gar nicht mehr, wie sich so ein Kinderbike anfühlt, aber für Nürnberg sollte es reichen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=961jpEvR2SE&feature=player_detailpage"]baldis moots monday 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Altitude (15. April 2013)

na dann: mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (15. April 2013)

schönes ding...


----------



## Fezza (15. April 2013)

....Bärlauch ausm Garten kann jeder....

schönes Moots!!!!


----------



## shutupandride (16. April 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> ... Kinderrad ...


immer noch schönes cinco
... unsere Trails solltest Du auf keinen Fall nicht unterschätzen

(PS: dein ibis ist nicht zufällig in wien gelandet?)


----------



## versus (16. April 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> ...so ein Kinderbike...



tststs, schon ein eher schickes kinderbike 

ich hoffe sehr wir können im juni eine vater-/kindrunde drehen 

archiv:




bin gestern immerhin 45min mit dem crosser an der sihl entlang gerollt. die geschätzten 325 jogger habe ich allesamt abhängen können


----------



## Baldi (16. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> immer noch schönes cinco
> ... unsere Trails solltest Du auf keinen Fall nicht unterschätzen
> 
> (PS: dein ibis ist nicht zufällig in wien gelandet?)



Jetzt wo ich in den Keller schau, ups da fehlt ja ein IBIS Aber es ist auf jeden Fall in guten Händen


----------



## Baldi (16. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ich hoffe sehr wir können im juni eine vater-/kindrunde drehen



Das wird bestimmt. Schmeiss Dein Knie mal in ne feine Dr.Andres Wallwurz Salbe. Dann kommt das geschwind wieder guet.


----------



## shutupandride (4. Mai 2013)

demnächst noch mit 970er Kurbel


----------



## shutupandride (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## opi13 (5. Mai 2013)

@ Alex nettes Radl , das kann man auch 2 x zeigen  





auf den Nordhängen liegt noch teils richtig viel davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (6. Mai 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> @ Alex nettes Radl , das kann man auch 2 x zeigen


ja Danke. Evtl folgt heute noch ein anderes mit Kirschblüte von der Ti-Strecke 2013 ...
Dein (ex-)Fuhrpark ist auch 1a, mit dem Bow werd ich wohl nimmer warm, aber die Lefty haut´s raus
Insofern: nimm einfach alle 3 Tí´s zum Treff mit, dann muss ich mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## opi13 (6. Mai 2013)

maximal 2 , mehr Platz is nich  und das Bow ist im Sinne das Wortes das Fahrrad 

Gruss


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> ... das Bow ist im Sinne das Wortes das Fahrrad


das heisst, dass ich entweder das Potts oder meine (Ex-) Suntour Teile (und das zugehörige Schmuckstück) wohl nicht live sehen werde
Egal, die Federgabel kannst zwischendrin schon vertragen auf der Tour  
bei der Plantage kannst se aber ruhig ausmachen


----------



## opi13 (13. Mai 2013)

ja so siehts leider aus 



, wenn es in den Trails nicht gar so ruppig ist und wir nicht auf der Jagd bzw. Flucht sind gehts auch ohne Federung , zumindest ging es die letzten Jahre mit dem alten Geraffel ja auch , mal sehn


----------



## TiJoe (13. Mai 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> ja so siehts leider aus
> 
> 
> 
> , wenn es in den Trails nicht gar so ruppig ist und wir nicht auf der Jagd bzw. Flucht sind gehts auch ohne Federung , zumindest ging es die letzten Jahre mit dem alten Geraffel ja auch , mal sehn



"altes Geraffel" rulez!!!


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2013)

in der Fränkischen reicht sicher auch ein starres Rad.
Flucht ist nicht vorgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (13. Mai 2013)

Dann könnt man doch das alte Tafelsilber wieder mal flott machen???


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Dann könnt man doch das alte Tafelsilber wieder mal flott machen???


dein serotta?!


----------



## Baldi (13. Mai 2013)

Titanbikes in der wilden Kellergrube...

Nachdem hier ja Serottas wegen Korrosionsschäden neu lackiert werden, hat mich vorgestern voll die Panik erfasst. Wie sieht den meiner aus nach einem unbeachteten halben Jahr.

Er lebt noch 100%. Aber ich müsst für 26" und V-Brake vermutlich noch ein paar Tage in die Fahrschule


----------



## shutupandride (13. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Aber ich müsst für 26" und V-Brake vermutlich noch ein paar Tage in die Fahrschule[


ich nicht


----------



## TiJoe (14. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Titanbikes in der wilden Kellergrube...
> 
> Nachdem hier ja Serottas wegen Korrosionsschäden neu lackiert werden, hat mich vorgestern voll die Panik erfasst. Wie sieht den meiner aus nach einem unbeachteten halben Jahr.
> 
> Er lebt noch 100%. Aber ich müsst für 26" und V-Brake vermutlich noch ein paar Tage in die Fahrschule



Oh man, dass Serotta ist echt der Hammer! 

Ich bräuchte übrigens auch keine Fahrschule... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (14. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Titanbikes in der wilden Kellergrube...
> 
> Nachdem hier ja Serottas wegen Korrosionsschäden neu lackiert werden, hat mich vorgestern voll die Panik erfasst. Wie sieht den meiner aus nach einem unbeachteten halben Jahr.
> 
> Er lebt noch 100%. Aber ich müsst für 26" und V-Brake vermutlich noch ein paar Tage in die Fahrschule



Ich auch nicht! Du könntest es also gern mir überlassen und Dich ganz auf 29er und Disc konzentrieren.


----------



## sparkey (15. Mai 2013)

Titan fliegt


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## cluso (20. Mai 2013)

@Don Trailo

Einfach eine Augenweide.

Strecke sieht spassig aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Mai 2013)

Solch ein LRS fehlt mir noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> 
> Einfach eine Augenweide.
> 
> Strecke sieht spassig aus.



Tolle Abwechslung  Straße Forstweg und Wiese 

Nun habe ich den 2 (alu)lrs bestellt für fettere Reifen


----------



## sparkey (20. Mai 2013)

Das Alliance schaut schnell aus und schön eh 


Heute erstes Beschnuppern unter Artverwadten (ich glaube sie mögen sich) 






Unterwegs noch was Feines gefunden, konnte nicht widerstehen (selbstverständlich italienisch...)





Ach ja, sehr schöne Tour entlang von Thur und Rhein. Der Baldi hat vermutlich noch bewegte Bilder, falls das Filmteil auch tatsächlich was gefilmt hat...


----------



## Baldi (20. Mai 2013)

ja hat er, bitte Ton abstellen und einfach den blöden Bendel im Blickfeld wegdenken. Es war der letzte Brustgurttest. 

Die Tour war Hammer und ich hoff, dass die Quali mit der Helmaufnahme wieder steigt. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADomH640iSs"]oerlingen 20131 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nordpol (20. Mai 2013)

...sehr schön, nur das knacken (ist das die Lefty...)


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Mai 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


----------



## svennox (21. Mai 2013)

ti.in Landschaft gebettet 



Don Trailo schrieb:


>


----------



## opi13 (21. Mai 2013)

hab am WE mal wieder heimische Trails unter die Stollen genommen 
Blick vom Töpfer / mit brütender Henne 



 



vorbei an den Kelchsteinen 





zur Lausche


----------



## shutupandride (21. Mai 2013)

schön ists im Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## TiJoe (22. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schön ists im Zittauer Gebirge



Jep, und nächstes Jahr ist da die Cross-Tria-WM... 

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Jep, und nächstes Jahr ist da die Cross-Tria-WM...


Triathlon wär schon cool, wenn Laufen und Schwimmen nicht wäre


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Mai 2013)

Laufen geht schon aber Schwimmen


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Laufen geht schon aber Schwimmen


radfahren nach schwimmen geht schon, aber nach dem radfahren laufen ist der mega killer
wieder mal ein bild


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Mai 2013)

Findsch geil, aber mach ich nie! 

Es muss doch jemanden geben, der dir da n Paar Gewindeösen reinbrutzelt!


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

rewel würde ösen reinmachen, aber mit der hin und herschickerei und auseinanderbauerei ist mir das zu viel heckmeck für das bisschen optik


----------



## Baldi (23. Mai 2013)

Super Gegend, nette Leute, ich hab mir bei einem Bike auch einen Bremszug-Anschlag ran schweissen lassen. Machst mal 2-3 Tage Ferien.

Trinkrucksack würd ein bisschen günstiger kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (23. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Triathlon wär schon cool, wenn Laufen und Schwimmen nicht wäre



Radeln ist meine schwächste Disziplin...


----------



## Baldi (23. Mai 2013)

Bin natürlich nicht nur wegen dem Anschlag dort hin, habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich auch mal ein Rewel hatte? 







Leider weg, wie konnt ich nur, fehlt mir heute noch


----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Radeln ist meine schwächste Disziplin...


oh Gott, ein Triathlet !!!!

 @Baldi: schönes Rewel, ich vermisse mein 26er Lefty Rewel auch


----------



## sparkey (3. Juni 2013)

Die Warmduscherfraktion der Titantreffer hat die Südschweiz Süddeutschland vorgezogen. Warum wohl...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















An preiswerter Wohnlage...





la dolce vita





Die Trails sind im Übrigen nicht von schlechten Eltern. Da waren Material wie Fahrer des öfteren am Anschlag aber Spass hats definitiv gemacht! 
Trailbilder wirds sicher auch noch geben.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2013)

echte warmduscher...


----------



## sparkey (3. Juni 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> echte warmduscher...


 
...nur dass da keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, es waren insgesamt 3 Warmduscher...
Nur die anderen beiden warens noch einen Tag länger...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2013)

sparkey schrieb:


> ...nur dass da keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, es waren insgesamt 3 Warmduscher...
> Nur die anderen beiden warens noch einen Tag länger...


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2013)

gerade aus dem Süden retour....

Warmduscher 1 meldet sich mit Wort und Bild....

erst mal das Wichtigste, die warme und würzige Tessiner Luft war Labsal für Baldis und meine Bronchien... 

und wie Sparkey schon anklingen liess, die Schwierigkeit der Trails lässt sich kaum "rüberbringen"... ich war voll auf Anschlag.....

hier noch ein paar Pics:


----------



## Fezza (3. Juni 2013)

WOW!!!! da muss ich auch mal hin!!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juni 2013)

Bernhard du fiese...

ich geh jetzt einfach mal schlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (3. Juni 2013)

@sparkey, wie konntest Du uns nur verraten! Nebeljäger und ich wollten keine Bilder veröffentlichen, aus Angst vor Steinigung durch unsere Franken-TI-Kollegen. Da wir aber im Ticino bereits dermassen gesteinigt wurden, wird es wohl nicht schlimmer kommen.

Nebeljäger in seinem Element beim Aufstieg oberhalb Ascona heute bei 27Grad.







Sieht noch spassig aus, war es aber nicht immer, aber da sprechen bewegte Bilder mehr (folgt in 2-3 Tagen)....






Die Ticino-Wälder unendlich, da kommen vom Bernhard aber sicher noch bessere Bilder...






Einfahrt in Rasa...






Eine Cola in solch einem Grotto schmeckt einfach toll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Leider waren wir da in dem Grotto noch nicht reif für einen Merlot oder ein Kastanienbier, den danach gings nochmals zur Sache...


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2013)

wahauuuu, es gibt mal Fotos von mir. Danke zusammen!!

Verräter und Warmduscher auf Gas29 Titanica:






edit:

Rache ist süss, Herr Sparkey:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder !
die Gegend sieht auch fein aus

aber die blaue SID ist wohl auf Komfort eingestellt, die ist ja ständig weit im Federweg versunken


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber die blaue SID ist wohl auf Komfort eingestellt, die ist ja ständig weit im Federweg versunken



die blaue Sid ist krank, sehr krank.....


----------



## Baldi (3. Juni 2013)

und ich hab sie infiziert, oder waren es wohl die hohen Temperaturen oder zuviel Fett und zuwenig Merlot

Hab 70 Gopro Clips gemacht und weiss echt nicht, ob ich Euch das zumuten kann. Steine, Stufen, Stürze, Blauer Himmel


----------



## Baldi (4. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7UKFKac7FVs


----------



## Fezza (4. Juni 2013)

Aus TI-chino wird Stonewalley.....


----------



## Nordpol (4. Juni 2013)

schöne Bilder und sehr schöne Landschaft....


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> @sparkeyNebeljäger und ich wollten keine Bilder veröffentlichen, aus Angst vor Steinigung durch unsere Franken-TI-Kollegen.



hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkey (4. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> @_sparkey_, wie konntest Du uns nur verraten! Nebeljäger und ich wollten keine Bilder veröffentlichen, aus Angst vor Steinigung durch unsere Franken-TI-Kollegen.


 
Naja, so lange die Steine an mir vorbei fliegen...

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Frankenkollegen so anschaue, bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher, dass das mit einer abklingenden Bronchitis keine so gute Idee gewesen wäre.
So ein bisschen durch die Gegend gondeln in mediterranem Klima passt da schon wesentlich besser...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2013)

Na ja Foren sind da um sich zu verraten 

War heute auch unterwegs 
Keine Bilder ... Nur im Kopf


----------



## Baldi (4. Juni 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> .. ich war voll auf Anschlag.....



Und ich erst Bernhard, aber Hut ab, bist ein sehr guter Driver

Hier kommt die Cimetta 1 von 3. Die ersten 2 Flowitrails so habe ich mir das vorgestellt aber dann gings los. Am Schluss dann ein kleines Stürzchen. Was hat der Wander vor dem Sturz noch gemeint..

Auf die richtige Seite fallen...

Gesagt aber nicht getan vom Baldi...

Sein Kommentar: Ich habs doch gesagt!!!! Aber schaut Euch die Aussicht nach dem Sturz am Schluss an, ich war sofort geheilt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlQ6pwmljIs"]2013 06 04 ticino cimetta teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## shutupandride (5. Juni 2013)

sparkey schrieb:


> ... wenn ich mir die Bilder von den Frankenkollegen so anschaue, ...


auf´s Biken selbst bezogen habt ihr sicher die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, von einer abklingenden Bronchitis mal ganz zu schweigen.
Dafür fand ich unser Rahmenprogramm, das nach einer Wiederholung des ganzen schreit, recht ansprechend


----------



## sparkey (5. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> auf´s Biken selbst bezogen habt ihr sicher die richtige Entscheidung getroffen, von einer abklingenden Bronchitis mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Dafür fand ich unser Rahmenprogramm, das nach einer Wiederholung des ganzen schreit, recht ansprechend


 

Ja, da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass mein Rahmenprogramm nicht an das eure ran gekommen ist. Hab mich nämlich nach dem Ausflügli in den Stau am Gotthard gestellt...

Was die beiden anderen Herren noch geboten bekommen haben, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Da herrscht verdächtiges Schweigen...


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2013)

Die beiden Herren haben danach noch in einem Junglokal 2 Gläser Merlot genossen und getestet. Es war nicht mehr so warm um 23.00h. Wir mussten schon langsam die Ärmel runterziehen trotz 20 Grad wegen dem Nordwind. Kurz vor der Heia gabs nochmals einen Schlumi-Merlot, ganz fein. 24.00h dann definitiv Heia. Montag 10.00h sind wir los. 1350h auf 44km bei 27 Grad. 16.00h haben wir in Ascona noch eine feine Pizzza mit scharfem Salami und Sardellen reingehauen. Dazu gabs leider keinen Merlot sonder nur ein kleines Bier. Wir mussten ja noch nach Hause fahren. Aber das war natürlich auch sehr lecker nach der Tour. 

Aber Bernhard ich hirne immer noch an dem Kastanienbier in Rasa rum. Sowas habe ich noch gar nie getrunken? Also das ist ein triftiger Grund für......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (5. Juni 2013)

He, Baldi: für Kastanienbier habe ich auch eine feine Quelle (sogar im Ausland)




und wann folgen die Filmli?


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2013)

Es muss ein Kastanienbier aus dem RASA-Grotto sein HU......


----------



## TiJoe (5. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Dafür fand ich unser Rahmenprogramm, das nach einer Wiederholung des ganzen schreit, recht ansprechend


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2013)

Ticino Cimetta Teil 2 inkl. Suplement. Man war das bockig. Der Sparkey fährt ja eh schon jedes Loch runter, aber dem nehm ich bald sein Titanica weg.....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHS2s-jvLjU"]2013 06 05 ticino cimetta teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2013)

und die Cimetta 3. Total um die 45min Videomaterial, uh darum war ich um 24.00h schon im Bett. Aber der Anfang war wieder zum schreien. Mister Titanica fährt ich schieb.....

Aber zum Glück kamen ja noch Stufen. Stufen bis zum abwinken. Am Schluss hätts noch mehr Stufen gehabt, wir haben uns für den Feierabend entschieden, damit Sparkey früher in den Stau kam

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXkUeBfJqZM"]2013 06 04 ticino cimetta teil 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Eh, der Montags-RASA-Trail fehlt jetzt nur noch---->Vielleicht schaff ichs morgen Guet Nacht.


----------



## sparkey (5. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Filmli Baldi! 

Beim genaueren Betrachten fällt mir auf, dass das liebliche Tessin da schon noch ein paar Steine parat gehabt hat...

Hab wirklich richtig Freude am neuen Blechbüchsli aber für kilometerlange Treppen ist's irgendwie nicht gemacht.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Juni 2013)

...alles reine Schadensbegrenzung, wie du treffend bemerkt hast Sparkey... 

Danke auch für die Mitschnitte Baldi! Bin schon auf meinen Abgang im Rasa Trail gespannt... falls er auf Flash gebannt wurde...


----------



## Baldi (5. Juni 2013)

@sparkey. Die Blechbüchsli vertragen einiges, aber Stürze? Beim RASA-Trail gabs eins. Leider auf die Non-Lefty-Seite. Beim Vorabend-Merlot habe ich noch mit dem Nebeljäger das Szenario diskutiert. Für mich war klar. Ein Titan-Oberrohr mit Beule kein Thema, da muss was neues her. 

Wie es dem Mawis ergangen nachdem der Lenker voll mit Lenkereinschlag und XTR Trigger Schaltung das Oberrohr geküsst hat? Alles weitere morgen
 @nebeljäger, das wollt ich grad noch fragen wegen Deinem Stürzli, also zeigen, Danke


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

Kleines Suplement für die Vorfreude auf heute Abend. Man beachte das neue Tattoo am Oberarm....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GiwTw4V_Ys"]Ticino Rasa Einfahrt Suplement - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> [MENTION=193387]..., das wollt ich grad noch fragen wegen Deinem Stürzli, also zeigen, Danke



Natürlich nicht wenn's dämlich aussieht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

Ich lasse es mal drin, vielleicht fällts ja gar nicht auf


----------



## Fezza (6. Juni 2013)

Wenns schee macht....

also ich müsste sowas nicht zwingend haben


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2013)

Baldino... Wohlstandsverwahrlosung ?
Ne Beule am oberrohr und Rahmen wechseln ?
Verdammt dachte nur ich sei so krank ....


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

Don, Du kennst doch mein Benutzerbild. Das hatte am CD seinen Grund, auch Lenkereinschlag und ne schöne Schramme.

Aber ich kann das Rätsel lösen. Trotz kapitalem

NonLeftySeiten-Mawis-Oberrohr-Lenker-Einschlag

NADA, NADA, NADA, nicht mal ein Kratzer. Ich bin echt erleichtert und wieder einmal mehr begeistert von dem feinen Material


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Juni 2013)

Schöner Ausflug, schöne Räder, schöne Trials - schade um die viele hausgemachte Schieberei... Ich trau mir zu sagen, daß ihr die mit einer ganz einfachen Maßnahme, locker um 50% hättet reduzieren können...


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du Spitzkehren meinst...

Der Nebeljäger zeigt heute Abend wie das genau geht

p.s Darum machen wir das so selten......


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Juni 2013)

Nee, die gerade nicht, da braucht es ein bischen mehr - aber auch die wären leichter damit zu fahren.

Macht einfach die Sattelstütze runter, dann habt ihr mehr Bewegungsspielraum auf dem Rad und bei so langen Trails runter braucht ihr die einfach nicht. Das Ding ist einfach im Weg auf solchen Trails. Und im übrigen - man kann, die vom absenken zerkratzten Titansattelstützen, ganz gut aufbereiten..


----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

@sparkey, bitte keine Fotos, Du weisst von was..... hast uns/mich schon genügend verraten....


----------



## Fezza (6. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> @sparkey, bitte keine Fotos, Du weisst von was..... hast uns/mich schon genügend verraten....



Senkst du in deinem Alter beim Hardtail schon die Stütze ab!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkey (6. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> @_sparkey_, bitte keine Fotos, Du weisst von was..... hast uns/mich schon genügend verraten....


 
Der aufmerksame Beobachter...

Bezüglich Verrat, komm ich dann mal zu Dir in ein Kürsli...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juni 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> Schöner Ausflug, schöne Räder, schöne Trials - schade um die viele hausgemachte Schieberei... Ich trau mir zu sagen, daß ihr die mit einer ganz einfachen Maßnahme, locker um 50% hättet reduzieren können...



Und vergiss den 780mm Prügel nicht 
Geht's gut?


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juni 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Senkst du in deinem Alter beim Hardtail schon die Stütze ab!?



was heisst hier schon?

Diese Absenkerei ist doch ein Laster der Jugend....

alte CC`ler verändern die Sattelhöhe max. wenn sich die Sitzpolsterdicke, Sockenstärke ändert, die Satteldecke senkt oder das Profil des Schuhes verdünnt....

so schauts aus knicksiknaxi

ich hätte meine Gehpassagen niemals um 50% senken können.....


----------



## Fezza (6. Juni 2013)

Hmmmm dann bin ich wohl auch ein alter Racer


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Juni 2013)

Fezza schrieb:


> Hmmmm dann bin ich wohl auch ein alter Racer



oder zu faul ....


----------



## Fezza (6. Juni 2013)

Bei meinen kurzen Beinen bringt die Absenkung des Sattels kaum was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (6. Juni 2013)

Wie auch immer, ich hatte die Stütze oft unten.

Was gibt es zum RASA-Trail zu berichten. Es hatte schnellere flowigere Passagen drin, ein (1.48m ups) zwei Spitzdinger (wieder nicht geschafft:-(). Ein Tattoo-Zwischenhalt (5:27m). Am Schluss haben wir kurz überlegt, ob das ein Schätzlitourli geben könnte (inkl. Anhang). Na ja, wenn ihr sie bei um die 16% 1200hm am Stück hochbringt, schafft sie auch diesen Trail. Tipp, beim Grotto schnappt Euch erst so ein Kastanienbier und danach noch ein bisschen Merlot und nehmt das Bähnli runter. Der Trail weiter ist nur was für Wanderer, Gell Nebeljäger, aber superschön wars und die Pizza danach in Ascona lecker, habe ich das schon erwähnt?

Eh, am Anfang tägelet wieder was, bin dem Übeltäter auf die Schliche gekommen. In der Mitte habe ich den Trikotverschluss gezähmt

RASA uncut by Nebeljäger und Baldi

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vUOqyv822Y"]ticino rasa - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## svennox (7. Juni 2013)

ohh..nebeljäger heute mal mit Nahaufnahmen, na dann weiter schönes radeln, bei 27 Grad 



Baldi schrieb:


> @sparkey
> Nebeljäger in seinem Element beim Aufstieg oberhalb Ascona heute bei 27Grad.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (7. Juni 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Und vergiss den 780mm Prügel nicht
> Geht's gut?




hihi.. hats am goat auch nicht... ;-)  danke ja. hab dir auf deine mail geantwortet. müssen uns jetzt tatsächlich mal wieder sehen.



letzte worte: voll ausgebildeter altersstarsinn ändert nichts an der evidenz meiner aussage...


----------



## sparkey (7. Juni 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> Schöner Ausflug, schöne Räder, schöne Trials - schade um die viele hausgemachte Schieberei... Ich trau mir zu sagen, daß ihr die mit einer ganz einfachen Maßnahme, locker um 50% hättet reduzieren können...


 
Ich weiss grad nicht so genau welche "viele Schieberei" du meinst 

Hab das Gefühl, dass wir angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir mit unseren Hardtails, Pseudofedergabeln und Rennreifchen unterwegs waren, echt viel gefahren sind. Eigentlich war ich sogar einigermassen erstaunt, dass bei dem Felszeugs keines unserer Plastiklaufrädchen über den Jordan gegangen ist...
Da wo's nicht mehr ging, hätte vermutlich auch ein bisschen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit nichts gebracht. 

@_nebeljäger_ und Baldi: Nicht irritieren lassen, wir haben das richtig gut gemacht...


----------



## Baldi (7. Juni 2013)

Wir sind sicher nicht irritiert, So ein Traumweekend mit unseren TI-Bikes spontan eingefädelt auf unbekannten Trails und feiner Gesellschaft, das haben wir wirklich bombig hingekriegt. Ich zerre noch lange daran und die Pizza in Ascona war wirklich super, aber hab ich das nicht schon mal erwähnt)))))))


----------



## Baldi (8. Juni 2013)

@sparkey, was mich eher überrascht, niemand sagt was zu meinem Shirt vom letzten Sonntag. Da bin ich schon eher enttäuscht....

Aber ich ziehs nun heute am Bachtel nochmals an. Bachtel ohne Schnee muss auch noch gezeigt werden. Aber eher nicht hier, wir müssen ja wieder mal unsere Gummikühe rausnehmen


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> hihi.. hats am goat auch nicht... ;-)  danke ja. hab dir auf deine mail geantwortet. müssen uns jetzt tatsächlich mal wieder sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> letzte worte: voll ausgebildeter altersstarsinn ändert nichts an der evidenz meiner aussage...



wenn ich auch noch nachlegen darf, würde mich die gesamtschiebe-, bzw. tragezeit der an der diskussion beteiligten herren insgesamt wäre    





schön, das foto mal wieder rauszukramen - ist übrigens schon 5 (!) jahre her 

reza, wir sollten mal einen gemeinsamen bergabkurs bei dem jungen mann andenken 

aber erst muss der gips mal ab


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Juni 2013)

Ja Volker
Bin überzeugt das Mann fahrtechnisch von Ferri viel erlernen kann
Vor 3 Jahren waren wir ja auf endurotour
Leider war er zu schnell unterwegs das ich was abgucken konnte...
Dafür war er der Retter bei meinem hungerrast
Ohne seinen Gel hätte ich mich selber verdaut 
Aber ein gemeinsames Weekend
Im  Indian Summer  wäre natürlich Super ! 
So ich geh nun auf ne cc runde 
Cheers in den Tag


----------



## knicksiknacksi (8. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> wenn, dann bitte vollständig der herr ja...!



ein jeder ist seines glückes schmied 

bei meiner aktuellen verfassung wäre ich froh, wenn ich da ein rad rauftragen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (8. Juni 2013)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> wenn, dann bitte vollständig der herr ja...!
> 
> 
> ohh ja reza, da war ich sowas am arsch mit beginnender lungenentzündung und die tour hat nicht dazu beigetragen das es besser wird...



Ein bisschen mehr als 1 Bild darfs schon sein.


----------



## sparkey (8. Juni 2013)

versus schrieb:


> wenn ich auch noch nachlegen darf, würde mich die gesamtschiebe-, bzw. tragezeit der an der diskussion beteiligten herren insgesamt wäre


 

Also der Baldi hat da ja schon fast lückenlos dokumentiert...

Die Cimetta-Tour ist schroff aber praktisch durchgehend fahrbar. Ich bin vor allem dann vom Rad, wenn ich das Gefühl hatte irgendwas zu schrotten. Fahrtechnisch sind wir ja nun nicht grad die Superhelden, hat aber meistens gereicht.

Ich find die Tour sehr cool, auch landschaftlich hammer und Tessin ist ja eh immer gut.
Nur wer auf Flow-Trails steht, der kommt nicht auf seine Kosten, da ist schon eher konstant arbeiten angesagt und materialschonend wär auch anders...

Zu deiner Frage: ca. 90/10

Wie's auf der Rasa-Runde war, kann ich nicht sagen, weil nicht dabei. Aber es scheint eine längere Tragepassage zu geben, war aber im "GPS-Tracks" dokumentiert (nur wollten die Herren nicht hören...).


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2013)

sparkey schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: ca. 90/10



das war nicht meine frage. knicksi weiss schon wie es gemeint war


----------



## sparkey (8. Juni 2013)

versus schrieb:


> das war nicht meine frage. knicksi weiss schon wie es gemeint war


 
Ok. Dachte du interessierst dich für die Tour. Die ist, im Vergleich zu den beteiligten Herren und deren Sattelstützenvorlieben, nämlich wirklich interessant.


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2013)

sparkey schrieb:


> Ok. Dachte du interessierst dich für die Tour. Die ist, im Vergleich zu den beteiligten Herren und deren Sattelstützenvorlieben, nämlich wirklich interessant.



es ging um eine kleine anekdote aus dem ersten ti-treffen 2008 bei reza. die tour würde mich sehr interessieren, aber mein bike-jahr 2013 kann ich nach einer schleimbeutelentzündung im januar und dem knöchelbruch vor 3 wochen ziemlich abhaken 

vielleicht schaffens wir es aber im spätsommer mal zusammen aufs rad. mit baldi habe ich es nach dem ti-treffen letztes jahr ein paar mal angeplant, aber es hat nie geklappt. schönen sonntag allerseits.


----------



## Baldi (9. Juni 2013)

Volker, dass wird bestimmt noch das Jahr. Einfach Geduld haben und immer wieder mal ein gutes Glas Wein trinken und jetzt einfach mal nix machen.


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Volker, dass wird bestimmt noch das Jahr.



danke!



Baldi schrieb:


> ...und immer wieder mal ein gutes Glas Wein trinken und jetzt einfach mal nix machen.



das mache ich beides ausgiebig


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Juni 2013)

ein kleiner Ti-26er und grosser Ti-29er saugen sich den {spät}Frühling rein....

http://youtu.be/9ZdOZWYNjik

selbst die "langweilige" Auffahrt bekommt mit solchen Perspektiven einen besonderen Charakter....



























und über der Kuppe geht's runter...






durchs Trollblumenfeld.....






bis zum nächsten Postkartenblick mit dem Titel:

"ein glückliches Titanhäufchen"






und über saftig grüne Gassen nach Hause:


----------



## Fezza (16. Juni 2013)

... Und wieder Hammerbilder von Hammerbikes in einer Hammergegend.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (16. Juni 2013)

und da fragt sich einer, weshalb hier die Zunge raushängt? Superbilder


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2013)

> ... Und wieder Hammerbilder von Hammerbikes in einer Hammergegend.....



sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Nimron (18. Juni 2013)

Ein kleiner Umweg auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit:


----------



## nauker (19. Juni 2013)

heutige Nachmittagsrunde... Schön war´s!


----------



## sparkey (22. Juni 2013)

..und weils so schön war, hier auch noch... war ja Titantag.


Heute war mal wieder nicht der Morgen der mit dem Gold, was mir als Frühaufstehhasser sehr entgegen kommt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich sag nur, ein Traum in Grüüün 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























Manchmal überbordet es fast...


----------



## Baldi (23. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön @sparkey, Bauma war defintiv die bessere Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (23. Juni 2013)

endl. ist es auch sommerlich warm 
..an dem Tag war ich mehrere Stunden unterwegs..
....allerdings mit Berge ....kann ich leider nicht dienen, 
die Bilder sind dieses mal in Berlin entstanden, kurz vor meiner Ankunft, 2min. von meinem Haus entfernt


----------



## chriiss (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## svennox (17. August 2013)

wieder in Berlin !


----------



## cluso (17. August 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ein kleiner Ti-26er und grosser Ti-29er saugen sich den {spät}Frühling rein....
> 
> selbst die "langweilige" Auffahrt bekommt mit solchen Perspektiven einen besonderen Charakter....
> 
> ...



Wo kann man diese Tour buchen? 

Schöne Bilder, sieht nach viel Spaß aus, genauso wie Sparkeys und Chriiss Posts.


----------



## TiJoe (17. August 2013)

@ chriiss!

Auch wenn es mit dem Radeln nur suboptimal geklappt hat, hört sich deine Berichterstattung echt beneidenswert an! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (18. August 2013)

@TiJoe
Hier bin ich längs vorbei gekommen, wäre doch was für eine gemeinsame Runde?!: Freitagnachmittag, Harz, Altenau, Wolfswarte, Märchenweg, Magdeburger Weg zurück nach Altenau. Ein Kracher so ungefedert, aber klasse Strecke. Hinterher merkt man gut, was so im Weg lag


----------



## 18hls86 (18. August 2013)

Schön mal wieder ein RM Ti zu sehen.  Schöner Aufbau! Tut richtig gut so etwas zu sehen! 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Nimron (19. August 2013)

Unterwegs am Iseosee:


----------



## TiJoe (19. August 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> @_TiJoe_
> Hier bin ich längs vorbei gekommen, wäre doch was für eine gemeinsame Runde?!: Freitagnachmittag, Harz, Altenau, Wolfswarte, Märchenweg, Magdeburger Weg zurück nach Altenau. Ein Kracher so ungefedert, aber klasse Strecke. Hinterher merkt man gut, was so im Weg lag



Hi Christoph!

Mein Kumpel ist momentan auf dem Yoga / Räucherstäbchen Trip...

Aber ich würde mir die Tour sehr gerne mal mit Dir anschauen.

Im Indian-Summer vielleicht? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (19. August 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hi Christoph!
> 
> Mein Kumpel ist momentan auf dem Yoga / Räucherstäbchen Trip...
> 
> ...



Hallo Joe,
die Strecke war gar nicht so lang, ca. 21 km, ca. 380 hm, die aber von der wirklich feinen Art. wann hättest Du denn Zeit für so eine Ausfahrt?
Viele Grüße, Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (20. August 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ... ca. 21 km, ca. 380 hm ...


nette Wanderung


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. August 2013)

Im Indian-Summer vielleicht? 


Hey Joe,
wir sollten dann mal was ausmachen.
LG, C
 @shutupandride
Ja, für eine längere Strecke war zwar noch etwas "bums" in den Beinen, aber die Konzentration schon am Ende. Die Piste verlangt doch etwas vom Fahrer, wo ich sonst auch eher Flachlandbiker (Deister, in der Nähe von Hannover) bin.


----------



## shutupandride (20. August 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ... Konzentration schon am Ende ...


kein Problem, war nur Jux
das Moots ist weitergezogen?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. August 2013)

Ich weiß, hatte ich auch nicht anders verstanden. Es hat unheimlich Spaß gemacht, selbst wenn es da einige Grenzen gab. Dazu tolles Wetter, gute Bodenverhältnisse und ein laufendes Bike. Das Moots (YBBAir) ist noch da. Im Grunde soll es auch nicht weg, zum Verkauf steht nur das Rewel, es ist aber eben speziell.


----------



## TiJoe (21. August 2013)

jazzman1991 schrieb:


> hey joe,
> wir sollten dann mal was ausmachen.
> Lg, c



pn!


----------



## versus (21. August 2013)

nach 7 monaten ENDLICH mal wieder auf dem trail unterwegs - das habe ich schon sehr vermisst!

transfer



altberg_20130820_moots_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr

im forst



altberg_20130820_moots_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

am (auf dem) ziel



altberg_20130820_moots_12 von ver.sus auf Flickr

big fat moon looked down and laughed



altberg_20130820_moots_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr

die blaue stunde naht



altberg_20130820_moots_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr

da ist sie



altberg_20130820_moots_11 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Fezza (21. August 2013)

Sehr schön Volker!!!!!

Freut mich für dich!!! so geht die Genesung noch eine Stufe schneller

War auch grad eine Stunde unterwegs


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. August 2013)

Sauber! Sieht nach einer schönen Abendstimmung aus. Was hast'n da für ne Kurbel auf'm Moots, ich kann's nicht erkennen?!


----------



## shutupandride (22. August 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Sauber! Sieht nach einer schönen Abendstimmung aus. Was hast'n da für ne Kurbel auf'm Moots, ich kann's nicht erkennen?!


e13, Kulmbach!

immer noch ein schönes Rad, tausche meeglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. August 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> e13, Kulmbach!
> 
> *immer noch ein schönes Rad*, tausche meeglich?



Mein erster Gedanke.



Schön zu hören das es wieder geht. Und die Strecke sieht nach Genuss pur aus.


----------



## versus (22. August 2013)

ja genau e13. hübsch, funktional top und nicht allzu schwer. das rad fährt sich super.
die tour ist für den wiedereinstieg genau richtig. 40km / ~500hm / nie besonders steil und vom turm einen fantastischen blick bis aufs wetterhorn


----------



## InoX (22. August 2013)

Das Moots ist sehr schön.


----------



## svennox (23. August 2013)

@versus: ...sehr sehr schöne Bilder.... auch mit dem Mond usw. !
ps. ..das ti.Bike ist natürl. auch ganz ok.


----------



## shutupandride (23. August 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> ... zum Verkauf steht nur das Rewel, es ist aber eben speziell.


speziell ist vor allem der Preis


----------



## versus (23. August 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> @versus: ...sehr sehr schöne Bilder.... auch mit dem Mond usw. !
> ps. ..das ti.Bike ist natürl. auch ganz ok.



danke. der mond war wenige minuten vorher noch dreimal so gross. leider musste ich erst aus dem wald rausfahren um ein foto machen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. September 2013)

mit dem inbred auf der albiskette




20130910_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20130910_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20130910_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20130910_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (15. September 2013)

...schöne Bilder...


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2013)

@versus
schön dass du wieder aufm bock hoggst - über die räder und bilderla sag ich nich mehr - schon alles gesagt...


----------



## cluso (16. September 2013)

Zusatz: Falls das Moots mal gehen muss...

... (you know what i mean).


----------



## versus (16. September 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> @versus
> schön dass du wieder aufm bock hoggst



freue mich auch wie blöd über jede tour!


----------



## versus (16. September 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Zusatz: Falls das Moots mal gehen muss...
> 
> ... (you know what i mean).



 das moots ist für meine zwecke und materialvorlieben DAS fully. ein verkauf ist nicht angedacht.


----------



## cluso (16. September 2013)

versus schrieb:


> das moots ist für meine zwecke und materialvorlieben DAS fully. ein verkauf ist nicht angedacht.



Sag niemals nie.


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2013)

mim singlespeed-querfeldeinrad durch den fädder landkreis


----------



## Burba (13. Oktober 2013)




----------



## knicksiknacksi (19. Oktober 2013)

entspannungsrunde mit bier und kippen am strand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (19. Oktober 2013)

Schön, dass in der Galerie hier wieder was passiert.
Das Seven kommt gut mit den violetten Teilen und den Skinwall.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Oktober 2013)

die Skinwalls sind das einzige was mich stört...


----------



## Burba (19. Oktober 2013)

Jaa, da gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander. Bloß gut, sonst würd die nachher jeder fahren, das wär erst langweilig .


----------



## Tutnurgut (21. Oktober 2013)

Ist ja irgedwie das perfekte Merlin.Sehr schön gelöst mit der Stützenklemmung.Schlitz nach vorn und dann mit `ner echt hübschen Schelle....Schick!
Wenn du damit an unserem "Platz" angekommen wärst hätte ich bestimmt sofort damit fahren wollen.
Ich liebe es ja mit den Rädern anderer rumzufahren und habe sehr davon profitiert.Einen eigenen Aufbau hinzukriegen und auch weiterzutreiben kann `ne Stange Geld kosten.Ist `ne Menge frickelei,ständig ändert sich was und nachher hat man Kartonweise Teile rumstehen.
Dein Rad sieht für mich sehr passend aus.Bis auf die Farbauswahl könnte das echt von mir sein....


----------



## knicksiknacksi (22. Oktober 2013)

danke !




Tutnurgut schrieb:


> Ist ja irgedwie das perfekte Merlin.




so schauts aus...!

disc only, 1 1/8 steuerrohr und passende geometrie. dazu exact verarbeitet wie ein merlin und richtig fahrbar im vergleich.


wenn du mal auf der durchreise nach italien bist kannst es gerne mal fahren.. ;-)


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2013)

ich empfehle hinten nen canis anstatt des ibex


----------



## opi13 (11. November 2013)

Bild ist vom Freitag


----------



## chriiss (10. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## Burba (10. Dezember 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder was zu sehen ist ...
> 
> Bild hab ich vor einer Stunde aufgenommen - kurz bevor mir die Zehen abgefroren sind. Dabei war's heute gar nicht sooooo kalt.


Schön, dass mal einer sein Titan bewegt 
Foto ist n bisschen unscharf, scheint aber n tolles Licht gewesen zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Schön, dass mal einer sein Titan bewegt
> Foto ist n bisschen unscharf, scheint aber n tolles Licht gewesen zu sein!



Heee...meines musste heute auch ran...

Licht hatte es aber keines...


----------



## Burba (10. Dezember 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Heee...meines musste heute auch ran...
> 
> Licht hatte es aber keines...



Heee... Tschuldigung . 
Ist bloß schade, dass hier so wenig gepostet wird.


----------



## -odi- (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Schön, dass mal einer sein Titan bewegt



Meins muss täglich ran.





Die Aufnahme ist allerdings schon eine Woche alt.


----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt kann ich hier auch was beitragen 
heute Börde und Bode:
erst Schlammschlacht in der Börde




dann an der Bode hellem Strande







dann noch etwas gespenstisch wirkend


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Dezember 2013)

*coole pics*


----------



## Rutil (30. Dezember 2013)

Das Letzte ist ein Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2013)




----------



## chriiss (31. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## Aalex (31. Dezember 2013)

und hier auch nochmal. die sylvesterrunde gut überstanden und das sylvester bankett redlich verdient. jetzt werd' ich zum ersten mal sylvester in die sauna gehen, völlig stressfrei.

Wünsche Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Nimron (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2014)

Heut am Mittellandkanal




weiter an der Beber




über Hundisburg und ne alte Obstbaumallee retour nach MD


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Heute in der Börde




paar Rehe, bisschen Schlamm








n Schloß, das eher nach Burg aussah




und viel Sonne


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2014)

War heut n bisschen faul, hab mir nach ner kleinen Runde lieber die Reste des Elbesperrwerks angesehen, dass zu Zeiten des GröFaZ eine Wasserstraße bis nach Leipzig ermöglichen sollte.


----------



## Baldi (8. März 2014)

Was macht man/baldi, wenn das 29er Schätzli grad ausser Gefecht ist? Man/baldi nimmt das Reserverad aus dem Heizraum. So wurde das Moots auch wieder mal bewegt....






und müsste alles geben am Regitzer....






und Kehren nimmt so ein 26er traumhaft....






Und das Filmli dazu, schön wars auch mit 26er Oltimer....






Grosser Dank noch an den Hoffotografen @nebeljäger


----------



## Baldi (10. März 2014)

Moots Weekend Day 2


----------



## Ianus (16. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nimron (30. Mai 2014)

Man muss die Feste feiern wie sie fallen:


----------



## svennox (31. Mai 2014)

..ich war auch mal wieder mit meinem Ti. unterwegs,
quer durch Berlin, an der Spree entlang !


----------



## swift daddy (31. Mai 2014)

Was sich mir an so nem Rad nicht erschliesst, sind die Pedale    warum keine Clickies???


----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2014)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Was sich mir an so nem Rad nicht erschliesst, sind die Pedale    warum keine Clickies???


Gegenfrage: Warum denn Klickies?


----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2014)

Bin zur Zeit mit meinem neuen Leitwolf in Südtirol


----------



## swift daddy (31. Mai 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum denn Klickies?


Mal vom optischen Aspekt abgesehen, fährt sich's mit Clickies doch einfach komfortabler, bzw. schneller, oder? Mag aber auch nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein (achtung, ich bin weder einer der bei Touren auf die Zeit oder beim Bike besonders penibel auf's Gewicht achtet, ich fahre Rad weil's mir Spass macht)  ... klar, zum Rumcruisen reicht's, aber naja, ich find jedes Mal wenn ich das Rad sehe, dass es komisch/unpassend aussieht ... aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden.

Vielmehr hätte mich eigentlich interessiert, ob's dafür nen guten Grund gibt, warum er die Plattformpedale fährt. Angst vorm Ausklicken bzw. Verletzungsangst?


----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2014)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Mal vom optischen Aspekt abgesehen, fährt sich's mit Clickies doch einfach komfortabler, bzw. schneller, oder? Mag aber auch nur mein subjektiver Eindruck sein (achtung, ich bin weder einer der bei Touren auf die Zeit oder beim Bike besonders penibel auf's Gewicht achtet, ich fahre Rad weil's mir Spass macht)  ... klar, zum Rumcruisen reicht's, aber naja, ich find jedes Mal wenn ich das Rad sehe, dass es komisch/unpassend aussieht ... aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Vielmehr hätte mich eigentlich interessiert, ob's dafür nen guten Grund gibt, warum er die Plattformpedale fährt. Angst vorm Ausklicken bzw. Verletzungsangst?


Das ist wohl wieder so eine Glaubensfrage. Der eine schwört drauf, mir kämen keine Klickies an's Rad. Ich find Plattformpedale technisch und optisch gelungener (naja, wenigstens wenn es ein Paar ordentliche sind) .


----------



## knicksiknacksi (31. Mai 2014)

ich finde diese diskussion immer lustig - meistens von denen, die nie mit flats unterwegs waren/sind. schneller wird man durch training, nicht die pedale. sauberere technik gibt´s kostenlos dazu. zum komfort kann ich nur sagen, das an dem einzigen rad wo ich noch klickies fahre, dem crosser, mich die starre fusshaltung immer irgendwann anfängt zu nerven. die twenty6 sind gewichtsmässig gleichauf mit den xtr clickpedalen und generieren mit 5ten´s mördergrip.. ja früher gehörten für mich klickies dazu (wo ich noch an fachmagazine glauben wollte) und soll mir bitte keiner mit den DH Pro´s kommen, für die gelten andere massstäbe!


----------



## swift daddy (31. Mai 2014)

Na schliessen wir die Diskussion einfach ab, kann ja jeder fahren was/wie er will    sogenannte "Fachzeitschriften" kommen mir übrigens net ins Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Juni 2014)

gestern auf der albiskette

nach dem ersten hügel




auf der gräte




immerhin




albishorn, gleich gibts cola + schüblig


----------



## InoX (4. Juni 2014)

Das letzte Foto ist ziemlich cool.


----------



## sparkey (4. Juni 2014)

@versus : Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören/sehen!

Cola und Schüblig gibt die besten Rülpser...


----------



## Nordpol (4. Juni 2014)

schöne Bilder und sehr schönes Moots, noch mit geraden Rohren...


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juni 2014)

wollte auch sagen...schön wieder was zu sehen von dir...


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2014)

danke allerseits! bin auch froh mal wieder was von einer halbwegs anständigen tour zeigen zu können ;-)

für sparkey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Juni 2014)

@versus ..tolle Bilder, vor allem das letztgezeigte, von deiner Fotoreihe ist genial ! 

(das hier meine ich)


----------



## Burba (8. Juni 2014)

schöne Sonnentour heut



und das Radl läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## cluso (8. Juni 2014)

versus schrieb:


>



Saustarkes Bild...


----------



## Nimron (13. Juli 2014)

Urlaub am Atlantik - Kantabrien:


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

ich war am wochenende mit einem 26zöller im karwendel unterwegs:

panorama




flora

















einkehr




bierparavent




die wirtsleut




der abschluss




refill


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

und heute gleich nochmal eine radgrösse grösser - südlicher teil der legendären zürcher many hill show:

zollikerberg




forchdenkmal












fähre meilen > horgen




der rückweg


----------



## Baldi (20. August 2014)

Schöne Bilder Versus, krieg grad Lust zum mitradlern und mitschlemmen


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

bist du denn schon wieder parat?


----------



## Baldi (20. August 2014)

ne noch nicht, aber hoff ab mitte September 201*4*


----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

dann drücke ich die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (24. August 2014)

versus schrieb:


> refill


vegan?


----------



## versus (24. August 2014)

öhm, das auf dem filet schon


----------



## svennox (25. August 2014)

Ich war auch mal wieder mit meinem Ti. unterwegs 
an der Berliner Spree entlang 

ps. nun sind schöne schmale, Pedalen montiert
..und ich habe wieder mal den LRS gewechselt, von 650B nun wieder auf 26er !


----------



## versus (26. August 2014)

weiter unterwegs richtung altberg

logpiling




buchenhain




zeckentrail :-o




ausfahrt




die socken müssen zu den naben passen


----------



## versus (26. August 2014)

ich hoffe es nervt noch nicht - bei DEM wetter komme ich wenigstens mal dazu mich um die fotos zu kümmern 

mal wieder mit kamera und moots unterwegs gewesen:

im reppischtal - tanks unter sich




spiegelei




durchgesägt




wendepunkt baden




auch hier schlössliquatsch am geländer




bonsai unterwegs richtung lägeren




ganz hinten der rhein




lägeren hochwacht




fast daheim - altberg


----------



## svennox (26. August 2014)

NEIN ! ..deine Fotos nerven nicht!
Sie sind sogar sehr schön !


----------



## Nordpol (26. August 2014)

und das Moots auch, alles schöne gerade Rohre.


----------



## shutupandride (26. August 2014)

oh Mann der Versus macht mich alle,
nicht nur dass er kiloweise bezaubernde Mitgeschöpfe verzehrt,
jetzt postet der auch noch dauernd sein IF, der Sack ...


----------



## versus (26. August 2014)

ich kann auch vegi 





da war ich unterwegs mit dem lightning in lenggries


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. August 2014)

Weissbier mit Kaiserschmarrn oder Kaiserschmarrn mit Weissbier?
Geile Grundlage jedenfalls


----------



## versus (27. August 2014)

korrekt! das apfelmus nicht zu vergessen


----------



## versus (1. September 2014)

heute mal ohne zwischenmahlzeit unterwegs, dafür mit dem endgültigen setup (27.5" fox mit ctd remote lockout, kürzerer vorbau, conti mkII)

neues cockpit




lockout am lenker ist schon angenehm




gabelkleber kommen dann noch irgendwann ab




das trikot muss zu den naben (etc.) passen 




der logpile darf auch nicht fehlen




p.s. "nur" zwei wochen ferien, dann wirds wieder weniger mit den posts


----------



## Nordpol (1. September 2014)

zur Zeit scheinst Du viel unterwegs zu sein..., zum Rad muss man eh nichts sagen.


----------



## versus (1. September 2014)

genau, ich habe laaange sommerferien durchsetzen können und versuche nun das sportlich katastrophale jahr 2013 und dessen spuren irgendwie auszugleichen


----------



## versus (3. September 2014)

eins noch von gestern abend - zwar wahnsinnig kitschig, aber auch einfach toll!





die standen einfach allein da und haben den sonnenuntergang angehornt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (3. September 2014)

hättest Du da nicht noch schnell das IF oder Moots plazieren können, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## versus (3. September 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> hättest Du da nicht noch schnell das IF oder Moots plazieren können, dann wäre es perfekt.



ich wollte die herren auf keinen fall stören. später zurück in der stadt habe ich dann noch die iphone-remote-steuerung der neuen outdoor-kamera ausprobiert -> diesmal mit dem IF


----------



## Nordpol (3. September 2014)

scheint zu funktionieren...


----------



## TiJoe (4. September 2014)

Moin Volker!

Ich finde deine Bilder einfach großartig und erfreue sehr gerne daran!

Keine Spur von "nerven"!

Vielen Dank und weiter so!

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (4. September 2014)

danke, freut mich


----------



## versus (28. September 2014)

wieder auf den heimischen trails unterwegs




strawpile by ver.sus, on Flickr

mountain king 


mountain king by ver.sus, on Flickr

logpile in der abendsonne



sunset logpile by ver.sus, on Flickr


----------



## CSB (30. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Titanos! 

Endlich auf Titan unterwegs!

Zum Aufbau:

Das Rad soll als absolutes Arbeitstier herhalten. Sprich Training, Touren, Pendelei zur Arbeit. Sommers wie Winters.
Deshalb sind fast alle Teile aus der Restekiste, lediglich Kurbel, Verschleißteile, Reifen und XT Discs sind neu.
Klar kann man es schöner aufbauen...kommt vielleicht noch...schaumamal.

Nach vielen Jahren extrem unregelmäßigen Radsports habe ich nun endlich wieder die Möglichkeit die Prioritäten richtig zu setzten, soll heißen: fahren, fahren, fahren...

Nach ein paar kurzen Probe- und Einstellfahrten in meiner alten Heimat hatte der Bock gestern seine Feuertaufe in seiner neuen, noch etwas ungewohnten Umgebung:
Ca. 70 km, 1800 hm durch Vorarlberg und Liechtenstein. War einfach alles dabei was man so unter die Stollen nehmen kann. Von flachem Asphalt durchs Rheintalnebelmeer bis zu fiesen, ausgesetzten Trails und Tragepassagen.
Artgerechte Haltung wird garantiert.

Ich hab das Grinsen gestern Abend kaum aus meinem Gesicht bekommen
Das Rad passt wie Arsch auf Eimer! 
Klettert gut und ist sehr schön wendig und ausbalanciert!
Sogar die Kocmo Gabel, von der ich mir nicht allzuviel erhofft hatte ist sehr komfortabel, absolut trailtauglich und scheut kein grobes Gelände. Im Wiegetritt oder beim harten Anbremsen könnte Sie dann allerdings schon ein bisschen steifer sein. Ich hoffe Sie verkraftet auf Dauer die 180er Scheibe!

Happy Trails euch Allen
Chris


----------



## cluso (30. November 2014)

Tolles Titus @CSB 

Die Eleven fahren sich schon sehr gut, und der Aufbau ist genau nach meinem Geschmack.
Kein Chi-Chi, fahren pur.

Wünsche viele schöne KM damit.


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/uber-gaps-tabels-drops-und-andere.html#more


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2014)

finde ich auch schick, das starre gefährt! viel spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (14. Dezember 2014)

traumhaftes Wetter mit angenehmen Temperaturen , und das im Dezember 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1749726]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Aalex (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## muschi (30. Dezember 2014)

Endlich mal normales Wetter!

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/schneeleoparden-spielen-gerne-im-schnee.html#more


----------



## swift daddy (30. Dezember 2014)

Die vordere Bremsleitung is aber net sein Ernst, oder? Damit bleibste doch überall im Gestrüpp hängen


----------



## Nordpol (30. Dezember 2014)

sieht ein bisschen zu kurz aus...


----------



## muschi (30. Dezember 2014)

Jungs die Bremsleitung ist genau richtig abgelängt, warum sollte ich damit im Gesprüpp hängen bleiben. Das dann doch wohl eher mit einem Lasso als Bremsleitung.


----------



## Aalex (2. Januar 2015)

ich glaub da is meine leitung gemeint  

hab die bisher aufgrund von maximaler faulheit nicht gekürzt.


----------



## oberhausen123 (2. Januar 2015)

Hier mal meins .
Für die Rennen 1 mal 10 mit'm 38er Blatt .
Wiegt so um die 8,7 .
Die normalen v Brakes sind wegen der besseren Bremslekstung verbaut .


----------



## Rüdiger (9. Januar 2015)

......auf die alten Tage('99) wieder im Renneinsatz )
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2015)

nobel nobel...


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2015)

das nenne ich mal nachwuchsförderung


----------



## Rüdiger (22. Januar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal nachwuchsförderung



solange es Spaß macht.......im Raceoutfit: 


 
oder als Tourer:




Hoffentlich gehts bald wieder in Shorts )


----------



## svennox (23. Januar 2015)

..das Ti.moots ist lecker....vor allem auch die Parts gefallen mir (bis auf die Gabel)


----------



## Rüdiger (25. Januar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> ..das Ti.moots ist lecker....vor allem auch die Parts gefallen mir (bis auf die Gabel)


Die Gabel ist auch nicht mein absoluter Favorit -ich suche eigentlich noch eine geeignete Pace oder White Bros., aber vlleich tröstet dich "mein" YBB:


 

Greetz
Rüdiger


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347063
> Hier mal meins .
> Für die Rennen 1 mal 10 mit'm 38er Blatt .
> Wiegt so um die 8,7 .
> Die normalen v Brakes sind wegen der besseren Bremslekstung verbaut .




Schön das Rad hier zu sehen und schön dass es für das eingesetzt wird für das es gedacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2015)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist auch nicht mein absoluter Favorit -ich suche eigentlich noch eine geeignete Pace oder White Bros., aber vlleich tröstet dich "mein" YBB:
> Anhang anzeigen 354140
> 
> Greetz
> Rüdiger



Wobei Rizer mit Hörnchen....


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei Rizer mit Hörnchen....


+1


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. Januar 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei Rizer mit Hörnchen....



+2


----------



## oberhausen123 (27. Januar 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Schön das Rad hier zu sehen und schön dass es für das eingesetzt wird für das es gedacht ist.


Danke ! 
Wo hast du es denn schon gesehen ? Kann mich an nichts Erinnern :0


----------



## cluso (27. Januar 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Danke !
> Wo hast du es denn schon gesehen ? Kann mich an nichts Erinnern :0







Na dämmert es...


----------



## oberhausen123 (27. Januar 2015)

Ahh 


cluso schrieb:


> Na dämmert es...


Ahh jetzt machst klick  sehr schön ! Freut mich ! Hoffe dir gefällt der neue Aufbau


----------



## cluso (30. Januar 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Ahh
> 
> Ahh jetzt machst klick  sehr schön ! Freut mich ! Hoffe dir gefällt der neue Aufbau



 

Ja der Aufbau passt, sieht aus wie wenn das Rad benutzt wird.


----------



## shutupandride (3. Oktober 2015)

Marin Team Ti in Kalchers


----------



## CSB (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Nimron (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. November 2015)

herbstselfie



Ohne Titel by ver.sus, auf Flickr

fahren wie auf teppichboden



Ohne Titel by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Nimron (23. November 2015)




----------



## shutupandride (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## versus (28. Februar 2016)

scho schick des graffl!


----------



## svennox (29. Februar 2016)

jupp hat was


----------



## shutupandride (3. März 2016)

Danke Mädels!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2016)

nach dem Disaster vor fast 2 Jahren



lebt ab heute mein Ti wieder !!! 








sobald klar ist was für ein Lenker endgültig drauf kommt, werden auch die Brems-Wäscheleinen gekürzt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. März 2016)

ganz schön still hier !
putzt ihr eure Titanbikes alle noch oder fahrt ihr auch ?


----------



## Altitude (26. März 2016)

jungfernfahrt auf dem hometrails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2016)

ein hayduke steht im walde...


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2016)

und macht dicke backen


----------



## MForrest (20. Mai 2016)

schee  ...


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2016)

an pfingsten hatte ich mal wieder die kamera dabei:

ein logpile darf nicht fehlen




pfingsttour-1040424 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


ist titan beständig gegen salpetersäure?




pfingsttour-1040427 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


es blüht




pfingsttour -1040451 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


werkszaun von zweifel-chips




pfingsttour -1040458 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


die limmat mit beeindruckendem wasserstand




pfingsttour -1040464 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


noch etwas fortbildung am limmattower




pfingsttour -1040472 by ver.sus, auf Flickr





pfingsttour -1040477 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2016)

letzte Scheereste südlich der Zugspitze


----------



## Nordpol (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (28. Mai 2016)

Die Reifen sind ein Hammer. Bin fasziniert, dass die durchpassen.


----------



## Nordpol (28. Mai 2016)

hinten ist oben und unten noch gut 1cm rechts und links luft...
Ich hätte den Rahmen auch mit 27,5" aufbauen können, aber die Laufräder waren schon vorhanden.


----------



## Razor (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo die Herren

Ich habe dann letzte Woche mal mein Divide durch das halbe Deutschland gescheucht 
Schee wars 600km und 8000hm


----------



## versus (5. Juni 2016)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## MForrest (9. Juni 2016)

Respekt


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juni 2016)

Mal Bilder von letzter Woche:









Und von heute Morgen:





...endlich wieder rückentaugliches Titan... Bisl muss noch geschraubt werden bis es passt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2016)

schön!


----------



## Altitude (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Razor (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Gerrit

sieht schick aus 

Grüße aus dem Norden

Marten


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juli 2016)

Servus Märten, vielen Dank für die Blumen! Kommst Du dieses Jahr zum Treffen

Und wieder mal unterwegs:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (10. Juli 2016)

Einen hab ich noch von heute





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Nordpol (7. August 2016)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, es steht zum Verkauf.





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/816615-titan-hardtail-26-xt-ausstattung-light-wolf-lrs-neu


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2016)

Titan und freie Wildbahn. Passt.









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jazzman1991 (23. August 2016)




----------



## Altitude (25. September 2016)

gestern mal wieder die trails in sram-furt am main gesurft…
…natürlich waren der hayduke und ich auch einen trinken


----------



## svennox (25. September 2016)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


>


DEAN ti. is toll.. 
ok. ..Kleinigkeiten lassen sich ja immer ändern..

z.B. will mir die Gabel nich gefallen..und der Sattel wirkt an dem tollen Teil auch unpassend..
ABER kann ja auch an dem Bild liegen ?! ....somit würde ich mich freuen wenn du noch weitere, bessere Fotos postest..


----------



## AlpeFuori (26. September 2016)




----------



## Grize (26. September 2016)

Wow.
Das ist mal eine sportliche Sitzposition


----------



## shutupandride (15. Mai 2017)

Rock ´n´ Roll threadnapping ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (16. Mai 2017)

Neulich in der Steppe


----------



## Razor (16. Mai 2017)

Das Bild ist nicht spektakulär aber der Rahmen ist aus Titan
304km Wochenendtour durch Meckpom


----------



## svennox (17. Mai 2017)

..tolles ti.bike ..und auch die Taschen sind interessant ....
......also bitte ruhig mehr davon


----------



## Razor (17. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Blumen 
Ich bin nun echt am überlegen ob die starre Gabel bleibt.. hatte ganz vergessen was eine Federgabel so schluckt


----------



## Sumpfreiter (26. November 2017)

Durand-Fenster


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. November 2017)

in freier Wildbahn

(Wintersetup = Flats)




(viel Holz)




(Herbstsetup = mit Licht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2017)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> Durand-Fenster



wiesmann? geil


----------



## Sumpfreiter (28. November 2017)

versus schrieb:


> wiesmann? geil


richtig, Koxinga Ti


----------



## Sumpfreiter (10. Februar 2018)

... Winter! Zählt neben Frühling, Sommer und Herbst zu den schönsten Jahreszeiten für Bike-Touren.


----------



## nauker (10. Februar 2018)

Gefällt mir jetzt mit TiVorbau und Sattelstütze noch besser!


----------



## shutupandride (21. Februar 2018)




----------



## versus (22. Februar 2018)

schee! aber das bild ist schon älter, oder?


----------



## shutupandride (22. Februar 2018)

versus schrieb:


> schee! aber das bild ist schon älter, oder?


Noe, von gestern


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Februar 2018)




----------



## Sumpfreiter (1. März 2018)

... Neuschnee und Vollmond ist noch besser und - hihi - meine pubertierende Nachkommenschaft staunt endlich wieder einmal über ihren alten Sack. Die Einladung ebenfalls zu kommen schlagen sie mit Hinweis auf Werwölfe aus, dass ich selber einer bin mögen sie nicht recht glauben.


----------



## nauker (24. Juni 2018)

Vor der Burg Grenzau im Westerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

